# King Kenny ??



## Naybrains (Apr 1, 2012)

Not so sure.
Yeah maybe one of your Liverpool Legends but I don't rate him as a Manager (these days). Certainly given a lesson by the Geordie boys today.

What do you Liverpool Fans think?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2012)

Didn't see the game but from what I heard if the penalty had been given for handball (and subsequent red card) it may have been a different game. Certainly looked a penalty on SSN. I have to have doubts about Carroll at this level. He must be match fit by now and looks woefully short of pace talent and ideas whenever I've seen him recently. I don't know if Dalglesh has lost it per ce as every club has their slumps but I don't think he has a side or a Plan B to make a serious challenge for silverware on aregular basis


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 1, 2012)

personally I think Kenny must take a lot of the blame, he mixes the starting 11 up fairly regular but we still don't know how to score! Yes we can play some lovely stuff but there is no end product. 

If it was me I would play Kuyt up front with Suarez every game, Bellamy and Downing wide then have Adam and Gerrard central.

Carroll cannot play as a lone striker as he isnt a poacher and needs better service, something which we have struggled with for quite a few seasons tbh

Henderson wouldnt even get on the bench or Shelvey. 

Its bloody frustrating though because on our day we can beat any team in the league but for some reason seem to come up short in the games we should win

It's going to need a massive overhaul and change of mentality before we even come close to challenging for League titles. We are still a great cup side as has been proven already this season and in past seasons in the champions league.

as per the last 20 odd years... there's always next season


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 1, 2012)

I know a lot of Liverpool fans, and it has to be a 60%-40% split for him to go. He has spent a lot of cash and even with the cup win, they re not playing good football. This seems to be the most frustrating thing. They desperately miss Alonso.......


----------



## richy (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't stand the man. The way he conducted himself over the Suarez incident reall pissed me off. Blokes a pratt!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 1, 2012)

Minus column:-

League form, dropping non-performing players, not signing (or loan) another striker in january, not signing (or loan) a right winger in january, playing henderson in right midfield, playing henderson at all, signing too many centre midfielders in one go.

Plus column:-

Winning our first trophy in 6 years, potentially winning a 2nd trophy this season, qualifying for Europe, getting rid of about 10-15 worthless,under-performing full time proffesionals off the books. Playing a lot more football than last year, but still not perfect.

Overall, going through a really sticky patch, but I'm keeping the faith for now.The worse thing is to have more team upheaval now. The sky generation demands instant success and no-one is going to go from 7-8th to top 1-2 without either 4-500 mill on transfers within 2-4 seasons a la Chelsea and city, or steady improvement over 2-4 seasons with 80% of buys being right (and still spending 150-200 million) a la spurs, and even then with ups and downs.

Look at Spurs early in the season, tonked by the 2 manc sides, Arsenal were woeful in the first 2-3 months. It's our turn now. Sky sports/radio phone ins must have a victim every week, and every new age fan buys into all their get rid of the manager/sack the board weekly drivel.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 1, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			on our day we can beat any team in the league
		
Click to expand...

Is that what's called scouse humour?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 1, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Is that what's called scouse humour?
		
Click to expand...

This year, we've beat Man city, Man U, drew with Spurs, beat Arsenal, beat Chelsea twice, won 2 derbies, beat Newcastle ..........

Wigan took 6 points off us though.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 1, 2012)

exactly


----------



## jpenno (Apr 1, 2012)

I have to get my fa cup tickets tomorrow and am drearding the Semi, on current form we dont stand a chance

Kenny is tactically clueless, need consistent team selection and get rid of carroll and henderson

Bring back RAFA


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 1, 2012)

jpenno said:



			I have to get my fa cup tickets tomorrow and am drearding the Semi, on current form we dont stand a chance

Kenny is tactically clueless, need consistent team selection and get rid of carroll and henderson

Bring back RAFA
		
Click to expand...

Just had a text off a blue nose - Pepe Reina must be the only person in Liverpool who is trying to get rid of Wembley tickets and get grand national tickets instead. Made me laugh.


----------



## jpenno (Apr 1, 2012)

My Missus is in France next week and had already changed her flight to Stansted on Saturday morning instead of Mancland so have to go !!


----------



## Mr_T (Apr 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Overall, going through a really sticky patch, but I'm keeping the faith for now.The worse thing is to have more team upheaval now. The sky generation demands instant success and no-one is going to go from 7-8th to top 1-2 without either 4-500 mill on transfers within 2-4 seasons a la Chelsea and city, or steady improvement over 2-4 seasons with 80% of buys being right (and still spending 150-200 million) a la spurs, and even then with ups and downs.
		
Click to expand...

This is true, spurs under Redknapp have made consistent progress, last year imo they only missed out of champions league football not because they got worse but city got better, but they've bought good players on the cheap such as van der vaart, 8 million is a steal for that kind of quality or they've developed young players such as jake livermore and kyle walker (although he was bought of sheffield united i think) The difference with Liverpool is you've overpaid for fairly mediocre players, henderson may be worth 20 million in 3 or 4 years, but right now? no way. Its now been proved that Carroll simply cannot play in this side, when he gets the ball he looks clueless, and off it he's even worse. Downing has been poor, nothing like the quality he was producing at Aston Villa, Suarez was your marquee signing last year and his movement and creating opportunites is good but he's only actually scored 7 league goals this season, for someone meant to be leading the attack its not very impressive, so whilst I think the attitude that Liverpool have of recognising its not a short term project, they need to work out a different transfer market strategy as the one they have at the moment is not sustainable... personally I think the carling cup and the prospect of the FA Cup is the only thing keeping Kenny employed at the moment


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm no Liverpool fan, and I have to admit to having a quiet chuckle every know and then over King Kenny

Should be ***king Kenny imo.

Generally he can only lead a team to success by buying the best team/squad in the country. He's never been able to coach players to success, or build a team from the kids.

Tactically he's naive at best.

And he bottles it as soon as the going gets tough.

This year he's proven that his morals are piss poor, and he's no longer worthy of the adoration of the Liverpool fans.

But apart from that, he's doing great.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 2, 2012)

Imo Kenny has to go,otherwise Liverpool will never be a threat for the title.
They are leap years away from challenging.
They can beat the top teams on there day,but the next game they can lose to
a bottom four club.
Liverpool imo will have to get rid of everyone,apart from Gerrard,Reina and Suarez.
All the others are not of Liverpool quality,however personally Bellamy is a good player.
This will in this current climate,with clubs still able to find big investers,will cost 200 million plus.
Then it will take time to blend.
Can the Liverpool board,and supporters really be happy with a Carling cup,an FA cup semi,but
be over 30 points away from a title?


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 2, 2012)

Did not think I would be saying this, and apart form a measly Â£15m. Torres 1 Carroll 0. Did my blues get the better end of the bargin. Has Carroll been reading the Drogba book on how to CHEAT.


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 2, 2012)

CrapHacker said:



			And he bottles it as soon as the going gets tough.

This year he's proven that his morals are piss poor, and he's no longer worthy of the adoration of the Liverpool fans.
		
Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			Can the Liverpool board,and supporters really be happy with a Carling cup,an FA cup semi,but
be over 30 points away from a title?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much sums up my opinion, The way he handled the Saurez episodes were unbelievable. I now turn over when he's getting interviewed, cringeworthy.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 2, 2012)

Just saw on the news Steven Gerrard waving Kenny off the pitch at one stage.
Anyone know what that was about?


----------



## jpenno (Apr 2, 2012)

After Reina was red carded - Kenny came on to discuss who was going in goal as no subs left, Gerrard told him to get off the pitch as the ref had not given him permission and Atkinson would have no hesitation in sending Kenny off too!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 2, 2012)

jpenno said:



			After Reina was red carded - Kenny came on to discuss who was going in goal as no subs left, Gerrard told him to get off the pitch as the ref had not given him permission and Atkinson would have no hesitation in sending Kenny off too!!
		
Click to expand...




Thx for clearing that up.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 2, 2012)

Was having this chat with a couple of red fans yesterday , Expectation is the problem , offer most teams a carling cup , top 10 & FA Cup semi... they would take hand arm and all .. 

There is something amiss with tactics tho , if ya buy a guy like carroll you may play a guy off him that has an understanding with him . Pool had the same faults with crouch & it was crouches fault aswell .. mayb not ..

Kuyt is a true professional & would start every game at most other clubs ? whats the craic with bellamy ? fall out rumoured. is there truth in that ?.. I have no time for KD just cant take to the man (im sure he will be gutted to hear ) he brought the passion back but i do think he lacks in tactics & management skills , this is anfield , kop power & pride will only win you so much , quality players will win you League & Europe etc .. 

As for Rafa who had SG , JC , Alonso at possibly their best was lucky to win that final guys congrats for it but Milan lost that one .. Rafa is no saviour , he went to buy success aswell & spent on worse players than kenny did , & left very little to come through the ranks aswell .. 

Would any other manager get away with KD current form .. still nervous of ye in the semi tho ..

Did Reina actualy touch the guy , i think not ..


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2012)

Have never rated Dalglish as a manager and have always seen him as a bit of a bottler, who always got out when the going got a bit tough. He inherited one of the greatest club sides English football has ever seen and therefore had an easy few years, but when they all started to age and the replacements weren't as good and the going got a bit tougher, he jacked it all in. Then he got given a shed-load of cash at Blackburn and basically bought promotion to the Premiership and then the Premiership title, but once again, when the results started to not go their way and the stars moved on, he jacked it in again. And I think the less said about his time at Newcastle, the better! IMO one of the truly great British players, but not a great manager.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2012)

Modern football eh sack the manager after 15months.....Pathetic.

Kenny has to look at himself tactics and team selections wise but its not all his fault.

How about these shithouse footballers start standing up and actually putting a shift in. 

These players (not just Liverpool, see chelsea earlier this season) think they can just turn up and play when they want to and let the manager take the shit.


Carroll certainly nailed his colours to the mast with his antics, he did not want to score or create a goal. 

Imagine if saurez would've dived, cheated and had Krul sent off the way perch did everybody would be calling for his head.

Agenda?? ........


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 2, 2012)

Was not all Roy Hodgsons fault either , would have been better long term appointment IMO >>


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Was not all Roy Hodgsons fault either , would have been better long term appointment IMO >>
		
Click to expand...

Hodgson - never,never, never again.

If we had Hodgson now we would also have Robert Huth and Carlton Cole, another 2 big donkeys.We'd have looked like Blackpool beach.

Stu, your right Kenny is at fault, but some players need to take a long look at themselves.

On recent form, I include Reina on that, seems tied to his line the last 2-3 months.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 2, 2012)

After seeing the Reina sending off yesterday, I'm surprised Reina was stupid enough to react. However, as an Ex-Forest lad, I've always respected James Perch and no one could blame him for leaving when Newcastle came calling...after seeing what he did yesterday, he is dead to me, an absolute bellend of the highest order. It's one thing to trip the goalkeeper to provoke a reaction, it's quite another to do a Drogba to make sure the goalkeeper gets sent off. I thought he had more class than that. 



Clearly he's been in the Toon for too long


----------



## The19thHole (Apr 2, 2012)

Liverpool were thrashed 4-0 by Spurs by the way.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2012)

The19thHole said:



			Liverpool were thrashed 4-0 by Spurs by the way.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say we weren't. It was against 9 men. Spurs were great on the day though, at the same time.

They did come and totally defend for a draw at Anfield, at the same time, which was what I referred to.

Haven't see rosecott back since.......


----------



## Shaunmg (Apr 2, 2012)

As far as his managerial credentials go, they speak for themselves; 3 league titles, 2 FA cups and carling cup at Liverpool, and taking Blackburn from Division 2 to premier league title. He never had chance to prove himself in Europe with the Liverpool ban

As a lifelong Liverpool fan, I can remember where I was and what I was doing the day I heard the news he signed for Liverpool.

I hope he at least gets one more season after this and proves a point. Although overjoyed when he became manager again, there was a niggling fear he had been out of the game for too long, and that the mighty would fall. Nobody likes to see great champion make a comeback then only to be remembered for his failings.

P.S.
Heâ€™s a great golfer, maybe heâ€™ll go back to that


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 2, 2012)

How would these endings seem as an overall season to ye guys  , 

carling cup ,fa cup & 8th place  ? ?

carling cup , fa cup finalists  , 6th ?

carling , beaten semi derby , 8th ?

For us to win anything & be in top 10 would be massive , just wondering how ye think . would option 3 see the end of KD ? IF so  who would you like instead ?


----------



## nufc86 (Apr 2, 2012)

it's always the same when a club hires a legend as manager, how will the board look if the sack him after giving him all that money?

carroll was good for us because we got the ball from back to front quick and gave him a lot of crosses at a reasonable standard. on the other hand liverpool take to long to get the ball the wings and when they do the crosses are terrible. 

perch thing was a brass neck but you can't watch a game now without seeing it, all it needs is a few red cards and it will stop.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 2, 2012)

nufc86 said:



			perch thing was a brass neck but you can't watch a game now without seeing it, all it needs is a few red cards and it will stop.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I agree, I was just shocked it was Perchy. I watched him for years at Forest and he was always a classy individual. If it had been Bellamy in the same situation, I'd have thought nothing of it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			As for Rafa who had SG , JC , Alonso at possibly their best was lucky to win that final guys congrats for it but Milan lost that one .. Rafa is no saviour , he went to buy success aswell & spent on worse players than kenny did , & left very little to come through the ranks aswell ..
		
Click to expand...

Bladeplayer what you've wrote above is a load of shite. As for rafa buying worse players, he never had the chance to spend a warchest like mourinho did at chelsea. Ok some signings didn't work out but every manager has buys that don't work out.

As for not bringing players through, our academy at the minute is full of really good potential lads but that takes years to come to fruition. Rafa also made a massive contribution to the academy and now were seeing that.

Rafas total net spend in 5yrs was below Â£75m and in that time we'd won a Euroopean cup  an fa cup, ranked #1 in European football, at a time he was also fighting the American "owners" and had very little support.


----------



## Shaunmg (Apr 2, 2012)

nufc86 said:



			perch thing was a brass neck but you can't watch a game now without seeing it, all it needs is a few red cards and it will stop.
		
Click to expand...

Deja vu for Pepe, he should have learned from the Arjen Robben affair


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Oh, I agree, I was just shocked it was Perchy. I watched him for years at Forest and he was always a classy individual. If it had been Bellamy in the same situation, I'd have thought nothing of it.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was only the nasty foreigners that dived and cheated.

If it was suarez the xneophobic press would be calling for him to be hung drawn and quartered. Fact.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 2, 2012)

Indeed. To be fair, Carroll is as bad. At least the Foreigners actually make it look plausible when they dive!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Indeed. To be fair, Carroll is as bad. At least the Foreigners actually make it look plausible when they dive!
		
Click to expand...


Carroll diving was an utter disgrace and to me he nailed his colours to the mast yesterday where is loyalty lies.


----------



## wolfie (Apr 2, 2012)

King Kenny!!!! What a manager, JOKE!! 
The only thing I enjoy more than United winning is the look on Kennys face when they are getting beat, so I have been getting plenty of enjoyment lately.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2012)

wolfie said:



			King Kenny!!!! What a manager, JOKE!! 
The only thing I enjoy more than United winning is the look on Kennys face when they are getting beat, so I have been getting plenty of enjoyment lately.
		
Click to expand...

*** Gloryhunter alert ***** Shouldn't you be on your way to Blackburn.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 2, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Bladeplayer what you've wrote above is a load of shite. As for rafa buying worse players, he never had the chance to spend a warchest like mourinho did at chelsea. Ok some signings didn't work out but every manager has buys that don't work out.

.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that good to see you can have rational conversation Stuart .. 

All i give is my opinion , dont remember mentioning murinho or chelsea , didnt know we were comparing them two !!!   i do think  Gerrard , Carragher , & Alonso were in their prime when ye won it .. (im surprised you dont think that )

 I also think AC Milan let ye off the hook they had ye dead & buried in that game .. (not suprised you dont agree with that in fairnes)

Il stand by what i said that most teams including Everton , (esp everton) would love a cup win & a top 10 finish but the expectation at Liverpool is higher , (obviously you dont as you wouldnt think its and i quote "a load of shite")

I do believe your tactics around carroll are wrong , he made a name at NUFC playing a cetain way , ye buy him & play a different way .  (you obviously dont)

I do think Kuyt is a great pro & would start in most other teams , (you obviously dont) 

 As for the quality players you have in your acadamy or reserve team , i was judging that on what ye have breaking through to the 1st team. i wouldnt be up to speed on that so i wil gladly take your word for that .. 

As i say tho just my opinion ..


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Thanks for that good to see you can have rational conversation Stuart .. 

All i give is my opinion , dont remember mentioning murinho or chelsea , didnt know we were comparing them two !!!   i do think  Gerrard , Carragher , & Alonso were in their prime when ye won it .. (im surprised you dont think that )

 I also think AC Milan let ye off the hook they had ye dead & buried in that game .. (not suprised you dont agree with that in fairnes)

Il stand by what i said that most teams including Everton , (esp everton) would love a cup win & a top 10 finish but the expectation at Liverpool is higher , (obviously you dont as you wouldnt think its and i quote "a load of shite")

I do believe your tactics around carroll are wrong , he made a name at NUFC playing a cetain way , ye buy him & play a different way .  (you obviously dont)

I do think Kuyt is a great pro & would start in most other teams , (you obviously dont) 

 As for the quality players you have in your acadamy or reserve team , i was judging that on what ye have breaking through to the 1st team. i wouldnt be up to speed on that so i wil gladly take your word for that .. 

As i say tho just my opinion ..
		
Click to expand...

I was referring to your comments I quoted.


Alonso had only joined that season we won the European cup with a very poor squad I may add and although we were dead and buried at half time, rafas change of tactics and substitutions got us back into that game.

Rafa was expected to win the league  every season he was here  but wasn't backed with the budget mourinho had.
O
Kuyt for all his hardwork, his 2nd touch is always a foul.

Carroll has had a couple of decent games but he lacks that bit of effort in front of goal for me.

My expectations of my club is to be challenging for trophies and putting silverware on the table, so far we've won one but some of the league  performances have been disgusting and that's down to the players.

We have to earn the right to play champions league football and not just because were Liverpool football club.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Apr 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			After seeing the Reina sending off yesterday, I'm surprised Reina was stupid enough to react. However, as an Ex-Forest lad, I've always respected James Perch and no one could blame him for leaving when Newcastle came calling...after seeing what he did yesterday, he is dead to me, an absolute bellend of the highest order. It's one thing to trip the goalkeeper to provoke a reaction, it's quite another to do a Drogba to make sure the goalkeeper gets sent off. I thought he had more class than that. 



Clearly he's been in the Toon for too long 

Click to expand...


Well Aztecs Perch has just been a makeshift player until the last 6/7 games.....where he has been simply outstanding for us....a top prospect in the making now..earning his place in the team on MERIT now.....so glad we took him from you now,as he was hopeless at 1st,but clearly improvement under Pardews coaching


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 2, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			*** Gloryhunter alert ***** Shouldn't you be on your way to Blackburn.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Gonna sit back and enjoy this one, Would like to see Blackburn get something from it...but unlikely.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 2, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Have never rated Dalglish as a manager and have always seen him as a bit of a bottler, who always got out when the going got a bit tough. He inherited one of the greatest club sides English football has ever seen and therefore had an easy few years, but when they all started to age and the replacements weren't as good and the going got a bit tougher, he jacked it all in. Then he got given a shed-load of cash at Blackburn and basically bought promotion to the Premiership and then the Premiership title, but once again, when the results started to not go their way and the stars moved on, he jacked it in again. And I think the less said about his time at Newcastle, the better! IMO one of the truly great British players, but not a great manager.
		
Click to expand...

You forget to mention the Celtic debacle.

The man is a dud and as a modern day gaffer he is a failure.


----------



## wolfie (Apr 3, 2012)

Another routine victory lastnight for the devils. And as for non United supporters calling all United supporters gloryhunters, get a life. That seems to be the only thing yous can ever come up with. I have no problem with a good debate but when its always the same being thrown about then whats the point. You just show your jealousy and you cant stand the fact that WE ARE UNITED AND WE DO WHAT WE WANT......Bring it on, 20 league titles sounds good to me.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 3, 2012)

Dodger said:



			You forget to mention the Celtic debacle.

The man is a dud and as a modern day gaffer he is a failure.
		
Click to expand...

Your hatred aside for Kenny, putting silverware on the table in his 1st full season and a semi final of the fa cup surely isn't failure.

Ok the league performances have a left a lot to be desired at times but the players need to shoulder a lot of the blame.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 3, 2012)

wolfie said:



			Another routine victory lastnight for the devils. And as for non United supporters calling all United supporters gloryhunters, get a life. That seems to be the only thing yous can ever come up with. I have no problem with a good debate but when its always the same being thrown about then whats the point. You just show your jealousy and you cant stand the fact that WE ARE UNITED AND WE DO WHAT WE WANT......Bring it on, 20 league titles sounds good to me.
		
Click to expand...

Hello wolfie, come on lad, I didn't think you would bite.

Remember my comments when Auburn warrior was having a go at you. That is what I really thought. Said in jest.

You should be happy lad, chill out. Your top of the league.

I didn't think it was possible to catch a wolf with a fishing rod, I'll have to put it on you tube.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 3, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello wolfie, come on lad, I didn't think you would bite.

Remember my comments when Auburn warrior was having a go at you. That is what I really thought. Said in jest.

You should be happy lad, chill out. Your top of the league.

I didn't think it was possible to catch a wolf with a fishing rod, I'll have to put it on you tube.
		
Click to expand...

There's no need to justify your comments, he's probably never been to Old Trafford.....


----------



## One Planer (Apr 3, 2012)

wolfie said:



			Another routine victory lastnight for the devils. And as for non United supporters calling all United supporters gloryhunters, get a life. That seems to be the only thing yous can ever come up with. I have no problem with a good debate but when its always the same being thrown about then whats the point. You just show your jealousy and you cant stand the fact that WE ARE UNITED AND WE DO WHAT WE WANT......Bring it on, 20 league titles sounds good to me.
		
Click to expand...

This has put a smile on my face.

I'm a Stoke City fan. Supported them for as long as I've had an interest in football. I'm a season ticket holder and have been for many years. I've supported them through relegation, promotion, even when we were playing at the old Victoria ground standing on the concrete terreces. I've seen cup wins at Old Wembley, travelled to all parts of the UK to see my team play. I've done un-paid steward work, been a ball boy (Many moons ago), even helped out the kit man at the old ground.

Why?

Because they are my LOCAL team!

People who call themselves supporters actually go to the games week in, week out, home and away, they are the SUPPORTERS as they SUPPORT their club, both financialy and with loyalty.

Do you go to Old Trafford (Lovely ground BTW) week in, week out?

If not, then you are a FAN, no different than any other United "supporter" that's never even been to Manchester, let alone The Theatre of Dreams.

I'm sorry if this comes over as a little strong, believe me when I say I don't mean to cause offence, but people who "support" the bigger clubs only do because they win things, hence the glory hunter tag.


----------



## wolfie (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry Liverbirdie I couldnt remember if you were one of the guys slating me last time. And im not entering another debate as I have already justified myself on a previous thread and answered all the questions. I agree there are many people out there who call themselves fans and follow their team on a screen. Not me. That could also be said for every team.
It does make me laugh though that you guys have so much hatred against United supporters, you all make it just too obvious.
And as for you Gareth, you should be ashamed to even admit you support Stoke with the style of football they play.And iv already had people telling me how they support local teams and just how good they are. Go and read the thread thats already had this debate and vent your fustration somewhere else!!!!!


----------



## One Planer (Apr 3, 2012)

And as for you Gareth, you should be ashamed to even admit you support Stoke with the style of football they play.
		
Click to expand...

Why would/should anyone be ashamed of supporting their local team?

As for the style of play:

Stoke v Liverpool = 1 win, 1 draw
Stoke v Tottenham = 1 Draw, 1 Win
Stoke v Chelsea = 1 Draw, 1 loss
Stoke v Man United = 1 Draw, 1 Loss
Stoke V Man City = 1 Draw, 1 Loss

Out of the above 8 matches, 3 losses against much, much bigger clubs. What does that tell you about our stye of play?




			And iv already had people telling me how they support local teams and just how good they are.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said before, nothing wrong with having pride in your local team whether they be Premier leagure or Blue Square Premier league. Don't quite get your point here


----------



## One Planer (Apr 3, 2012)

Firstly. Sorry to the OP for hijacking his thread.

Back to the point 

I think Kenny has done a good job turning Liverpool around from their poor start. I think he handled the Suarez situation poorly but that's my opinion.

As for his style of managment, when he won the league with Blackburn, fine, but the game has moved on since then but he "seems" to reply on club history and pride to get the players motivated.

He could learn from Martin O'Neill as regards that.

I think he'll go back to his previos roll within the club and they will look for someone with a more modern skill-set.


----------



## wolfie (Apr 3, 2012)

I think everyone is aware of Stokes style of play, even many of Stoke fans comment on it. Every team in the league hate going to stoke because they dont play football.FACT!!!!!!!
I never said there was a problem with supporting your local team but i have heard it enough because when I was getting slatted before about supporting United there were only a few points people continuously stated and that was one of them. Im a United supporter and proud of it,why just not leave it at that. If they were not sitting on top of the league people would say nothing to me.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 3, 2012)

wolfie said:



			I think everyone is aware of Stokes style of play, even many of Stoke fans comment on it. Every team in the league hate going to stoke because they dont play football.FACT!!!!!!!
I never said there was a problem with supporting your local team but i have heard it enough because when I was getting slatted before about supporting United there were only a few points people continuously stated and that was one of them. Im a United supporter and proud of it,why just not leave it at that. If they were not sitting on top of the league people would say nothing to me.
		
Click to expand...

Wolfie, who are your local team in Ireland and do you go and watch them often??


----------



## wolfie (Apr 3, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Wolfie, who are your local team in Ireland and do you go and watch them often??
		
Click to expand...

Local team are Randalstown United and yes I do watch them but a long way off watching EPL. I have also answered all this before aswell.
Where are all the United supporters to back me up here??????


----------



## One Planer (Apr 3, 2012)

I think everyone is aware of Stokes style of play, even many of Stoke fans comment on it. Every team in the league hate going to stoke because they dont play football.FACT!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Our players play football the same as any other football team in the world that's why it's called football FACT.

Stoke play a physical game (As it should be played IMHO). No different than Blackburn did under Mark Hughes and they had a few successful seasons too. As I recall they were also slated for their style of play. 

Could it be that the players in the current game don't like the physical side of it? Take Carrolls dive in the Newcastle match or Suarez most weeks for that matter. Gareth Bale everytime a player goes near him end up on his arse through minimal contact, the same as Ronaldo used to for united. 

The fact of the matter is that todays Premier league players don't like a physical game, much like the players in Spain and Italy. Yes I'll agree a high quality passing game of football is a beautful thing to watch, but so is a match with a few 50/50 challenges where both players are committed, clatter each other, stand up , shake hands and carry on (like they used to), rather than rolling over feigning injury. That's why teams don't like coming to Stoke FACT!





			I never said there was a problem with supporting your local team but i have heard it enough because when I was getting slatted before about supporting United there were only a few points people continuously stated and that was one of them. Im a United supporter and proud of it,why just not leave it at that.
		
Click to expand...

I never saw the other thread, I dont recall anyway, so can't comment on it's content. If you follow United and are proud to more power to you. You're obviously passionate about it and stand up for your team well.




			If they were not sitting on top of the league people would say nothing to me
		
Click to expand...

So why do you support Man united?


----------



## wolfie (Apr 3, 2012)

Whats wrong Gareth dont you like me mouthing about the team you support??  Not nice is it??
I have supported United my whole life, my dad and all my older brothers do aswell. I was taken many times to Old Trafford as a child and met players and Sir Alex himself. My best mates brother played for them until last year so got some perks from that. I love United and always will and dont care what people say.


----------



## harvey4banger (Apr 3, 2012)

King Kenny = Dead Man Walking


----------



## One Planer (Apr 3, 2012)

Whats wrong Gareth dont you like me mouthing about the team you support?? Not nice is it??
		
Click to expand...

Water off a ducks back pal :thup: 

I hear it most Mondays at work if we've played a "Big 4" team their "supporters" 

I was just stating a FACT!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 3, 2012)

wolfie said:



			Local team are Randalstown United and yes I do watch them but a long way off watching EPL. I have also answered all this before aswell.
Where are all the United supporters to back me up here??????
		
Click to expand...


I'm only asking fella don't be so defensive!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 3, 2012)

harvey4banger said:



			King Kenny = Dead Man Walking
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that the case for most managers in the league??

 It was only a few months ago wenger was being hounded and questioned.

Look how AVB was treated aswell, its a case of if you lose a couple of games then the media  begin to hound you.

Unless of course your a media darling ( big Sam and co) then these type of fellas are protected.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 3, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello wolfie, come on lad, I didn't think you would bite.

Remember my comments when Auburn warrior was having a go at you. That is what I really thought. Said in jest.

You should be happy lad, chill out. Your top of the league.

I didn't think it was possible to catch a wolf with a fishing rod, I'll have to put it on you tube.
		
Click to expand...

It seems as easy as catching a Liverbird.............


----------



## One Planer (Apr 3, 2012)

I wanted to add this to my previos post, but I think I've gone over the alloted time it allows to edit a post.

This is taken directly from the Premier League

Crime count (Total cards so far this season):

Chelsea - 65
Wolves - 60
Blackburn - 62
Arsenal - 59
Wigan - 59
Newcastle - 58
Aston Villa - 57
Stoke - 55
QPR - 54
Sunderland - 53
Everton - 52
Norwich - 50
Fulham  - 49
Liverpool - 48
Bolton - 46
Man City - 45
Tottenham - 41
West Brom - 41
Man United - 38
Swansea - 38

FACT!


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 3, 2012)

Gareth said:



			This has put a smile on my face.

I'm a Stoke City fan. Supported them for as long as I've had an interest in football. I'm a season ticket holder and have been for many years. I've supported them through relegation, promotion, even when we were playing at the old Victoria ground standing on the concrete terreces. I've seen cup wins at Old Wembley, travelled to all parts of the UK to see my team play. I've done un-paid steward work, been a ball boy (Many moons ago), even helped out the kit man at the old ground.

Why?

Because they are my LOCAL team!

People who call themselves supporters actually go to the games week in, week out, home and away, they are the SUPPORTERS as they SUPPORT their club, both financialy and with loyalty.

Do you go to Old Trafford (Lovely ground BTW) week in, week out?

If not, then you are a FAN, no different than any other United "supporter" that's never even been to Manchester, let alone The Theatre of Dreams.

I'm sorry if this comes over as a little strong, believe me when I say I don't mean to cause offence, but people who "support" the bigger clubs only do because they win things, hence the glory hunter tag.
		
Click to expand...

This very same thing got "discussed" shall we say on a different thread not so long ago , Auburn Warrior was very strong in his opinions & where as i see his point we had to agree to disagree ,  i think you have made a very good differenciation [sp] between fan and supporter tho , it is very well put ,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 3, 2012)

Dodger said:



			It seems as easy as catching a Liverbird.............
		
Click to expand...

Hello dodge, I don't normally try to bait people, and didn't here, just a rye comment. However, people who just denigrate other clubs/leagues/religions have no place among the sensible folk, as it's a one way street with them.

Wolfie - I am sure on any forum, if you come on all triumphant and it's not about your team to start with, people are going to have a go. United fans are the most triumphal out there, as we were before you, so your going to get stick. You should be used to it as a United fan, and as long as it doesn't get out of hand, no probs.

Gareth, I support my local team, can I have a sweetie.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 3, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			This very same thing got "discussed" shall we say on a different thread not so long ago , Auburn Warrior was very strong in his opinions & where as i see his point we had to agree to disagree ,  i think you have made a very good differenciation [sp] between fan and supporter tho , it is very well put ,
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Blade :thup:



Liverbirdie said:



			Gareth, I support my local team, can I have a sweetie. 

Click to expand...

Gold star for you :thup:  :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 3, 2012)

Gold star for you :thup:  :rofl:[/QUOTE]

Thanks, I'll put it on my chocolate starf...... My mum will be most happy.


----------



## Shaunmg (Apr 4, 2012)

wolfie said:



			Local team are Randalstown United and yes I do watch them but a long way off watching EPL. I have also answered all this before aswell.
Where are all the United supporters to back me up here??????
		
Click to expand...

My roots lay in the West of Ireland, both parents were Irish. my brother has a house in Mayo. So I spend a lot of time there, I have family and many friends there. I have never met an Irish football fan who doesn't support Man United, I sure there are some, its just I haven't met one

I wonder why that is


----------



## wolfie (Apr 4, 2012)

Shaunmg said:



			My roots lay in the West of Ireland, both parents were Irish. my brother has a house in Mayo. So I spend a lot of time there, I have family and many friends there. I have never met an Irish football fan who doesn't support Man United, I sure there are some, its just I haven't met one

I wonder why that is 

Click to expand...

If you want to start mouthing start a new thread. This one has totally been taken over.


----------



## wolfie (Apr 4, 2012)

Shaunmg said:



			I have never met an Irish football fan who doesn't support Man United:
		
Click to expand...

And I am not Irish!!!!!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 4, 2012)

Shaunmg said:



			My roots lay in the West of Ireland, both parents were Irish. my brother has a house in Mayo. So I spend a lot of time there, I have family and many friends there. I have never met an Irish football fan who doesn't support Man United, I sure there are some, its just I haven't met one

I wonder why that is 

Click to expand...

As said before i grew up supporting shelbourne in dublin , had trials with them when younger , wasnt good enough tho, supported local team . kildare county while they lasted , played for 15 years, 5 at decent level , but im also an Everton fan  ,  i buy my (& now my 18month old sons) club gear direct from the club , i used to get over twice a year (before c'mas & april) 3 kids & a mortgage have curtailed this, 


We havent met but we are out there. most of my mates are pool fans cept for Alan who is a Notts County fan ,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2012)

wolfie said:



			And I am not Irish!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Or from Manchester...... sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## wolfie (Apr 4, 2012)

liverbirdie said:



			or from manchester...... Sorry i couldn't resist. 

Click to expand...

hahaha


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 4, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Or from Manchester...... sorry I couldn't resist. 

Click to expand...




wolfie said:



			hahaha
		
Click to expand...


Banter , As its meant to be :thup:


----------



## papyt (Apr 4, 2012)

king kenny!!!!!!!!!!!Â£35m for Carrol says it all.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 4, 2012)

papyt said:



			king kenny!!!!!!!!!!!Â£35m for Carrol says it all.
		
Click to expand...

How much did your lot pay for Joleon Lescott again :mmm:


----------



## kmdmr1 (Apr 4, 2012)

IMO Lfc should never of got rid of Roy Hodgson,Dogleish was a good player in his day,but as a top flight manager,out of his league..At Blackburn he had piles of cash and really bought the premiership,at Newcastle he done nothing and at Lfc he has done nothing,as for the players,Andy Carroll will become a good player,and its not his fault Lfc made an inpulsive buy and paid Â£35m for him,Suaraz is a good player but his attitude towards the game is shocking and he will be sold this year,as for the rest of the Lfc players brought in blame Dogleish..IMO


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't get to as many Fulham games as I'd like these days but went home and away in the early 80's when we were rubbish and done my shifts in the rain on uncovered terraces at Stockport, Crewe etc midweek. Done about 80 odd grounds and even though I don't go anymore I consider myself a fan. I'm sure someone will disagree though


----------



## jpenno (Apr 4, 2012)

kmdmr1 said:



			IMO Lfc should never of got rid of Roy Hodgson,Dogleish was a good player in his day,but as a top flight manager,out of his league..At Blackburn he had piles of cash and really bought the premiership,at Newcastle he done nothing and at Lfc he has done nothing,as for the players,Andy Carroll will become a good player,and its not his fault Lfc made an inpulsive buy and paid Â£35m for him,Suaraz is a good player but his attitude towards the game is shocking and he will be sold this year,as for the rest of the Lfc players brought in blame Dogleish..IMO
		
Click to expand...

You obviously never watched Liverpool last season, the football under Hodgson was dire ( would have suited Carroll's long ball skills tho)
Hodgson also made the two worst signings in Living memory, knochesky and poulson, neither of whom should be in a Sunday league team let alone a premier league team.

Carroll will not come good in a Liverpool shirt and he does not appear to have the desire to want to either.

Kenny has not bought the players, the dealings are done by Commolli, the director of Football

I would be happy with the players we have but with Rafa back in charge.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I don't get to as many Fulham games as I'd like these days but went home and away in the early 80's when we were rubbish and done my shifts in the rain on uncovered terraces at Stockport, Crewe etc midweek. Done about 80 odd grounds and even though I don't go anymore I consider myself a fan. I'm sure someone will disagree though
		
Click to expand...

Homer, I would say that you've served your apprenticeship.Prices and money means its harder to do golf and footy these days, never mind beer etc. I'm also picking my matches now,and footy is making me more disillusioned each season, whereas golf is becoming more of a passion.

Wolfie, well done lad.


----------



## kmdmr1 (Apr 4, 2012)

jpenno said:



			You obviously never watched Liverpool last season, the football under Hodgson was dire ( would have suited Carroll's long ball skills tho)
Hodgson also made the two worst signings in Living memory, knochesky and poulson, neither of whom should be in a Sunday league team let alone a premier league team.

Carroll will not come good in a Liverpool shirt and he does not appear to have the desire to want to either.

Kenny has not bought the players, the dealings are done by Commolli, the director of Football

I would be happy with the players we have but with Rafa back in charge.
		
Click to expand...

I did watch Liverpool last year and they were poor and I have done so over the past few years to be exact,And I actually work with 3 season ticket holders,who go to every game,and even they have said its the worst football they have witnessed in years,like I said IMO Dogleish is a poor manager,his handling over the Suarez v Evra affair was poor to say the least,his after match interviews are quality,any tricky question and he is off,bring back hodgson,knochesky,poulson,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2012)

kmdmr1 said:



			I did watch Liverpool last year and they were poor and I have done so over the past few years to be exact,And I actually work with 3 season ticket holders,who go to every game,and even they have said its the worst football they have witnessed in years,like I said IMO Dogleish is a poor manager,his handling over the Suarez v Evra affair was poor to say the least,his after match interviews are quality,any tricky question and he is off,bring back hodgson,knochesky,poulson,
		
Click to expand...

No the worst football was definitely under Hodgson, but still does not excuse Kenny. We have only had 4-5 terrible performances, but 10+ bad results. There is a difference. We battered Arsenal and could have been 4 up at half time, and no-one could have moaned. Arsenal had 3 good chances and put them away. Same at QPR.

We have played some really good stuff this season, at times, but results have been poor in the league. If henderson took some responsibillty, Adam run more, Downing shot and crossed better and Carroll worked harder, got stuck in and got in the right areas, we wouldn't be as badly off. Unfortunately Kenny/Commolli bought these players.


----------



## jpenno (Apr 4, 2012)

Its not the worst football in years, It is the most frustrating!

we are playing some decent football, but if we concede the first goal then the players heads go down and the management dont have any tactical clues. Not helped by playing people out of position


----------



## nufc86 (Apr 5, 2012)

not even that, wingers don't get the ball quick enough, time ball gets out wide carroll is marked easy or the crosses are terrible. carroll works too hard and doing other things, look at the size of him, put him in the box and leave him there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 5, 2012)

nufc86 said:



			not even that, wingers don't get the ball quick enough, time ball gets out wide carroll is marked easy or the crosses are terrible. carroll works too hard and doing other things, look at the size of him, put him in the box and leave him there.
		
Click to expand...

You may be right, but I'd rather watch football myself. Everyone was going on this pre-season about how to get the best out of Andy Caroll, I was thinking what about getting the best out of Suarez. We need someone to lead the line alongside Suarez, which leading the line these days does not just mean playing a big lump up front. You can lead the line in many other ways. Did you also suck the aggression out of him before you transferred him?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 7, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			We have played some really good stuff this season, at times, but results have been poor in the league. If henderson took some responsibillty, Adam run more, Downing shot and crossed better and Carroll worked harder, got stuck in and got in the right areas, we wouldn't be as badly off. Unfortunately Kenny/Commolli bought these players.
		
Click to expand...

I heard an interesting stat the other day on the radio. Lucas has been injured for four months but has still made more tackles in the premier league than any other Liverpool player, which kind of suggests the players aren't putting a shift in.

Personally I think Kenny as a manager is a myth and also that Hodgson was never given a chance by the fans and was let down by the players.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I heard an interesting stat the other day on the radio. Lucas has been injured for four months but has still made more tackles in the premier league than any other Liverpool player, which kind of suggests the players aren't putting a shift in.

Personally I think Kenny as a manager is a myth and also that Hodgson was never given a chance by the fans and was let down by the players.
		
Click to expand...

Hodgson didn't deserve a chance to manage our club. He replaced mascherano with Poulsen and paid Â£4.5m for Paul Konchesky.

He was appointed so the 2 money men could sell the club and that was all. He was never ever gonna be a long term manager for us. His press conferences were nothing but shambolic aswell as the famous face rub at Newcastle and his quote of "the famous win against trabzonspor". Embarrassing.


----------



## Matty (Apr 7, 2012)

I follow Liverpool - hard to same I'm a fan as I'm quite honestly fed up and disillusioned by LFC and football as a whole.

FIFA are a joke, the FA seem totally incapable of appointing an England manager or agreeing with clubs and referees what a legal tackle is and what it is not. The Suarez - Evra thing was a shambles too - read the full FA report, I though it was an eye opener and fully explains why Suarez and LFC chose not to appeal - Suarez was guilty before the hearing started because they believed Evra more - pretty much the summary of the report.

Then Liverpool, much like England too, are living life based upon past achievements and expect that this history will deliver future success by some divine right. Footballers get a tap on the ankle and spend minutes writhing around on the floor as if they have been shot and maimed. Rugby players dislocate joints, have them snapped back into place and they play on.

As a watcher of sport, I'd now much rather spend my money and time on sports other than football, where I know I'll get value for my money and good entertainment.


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 7, 2012)

Not happening for Kenny again Today, late equaliser for Saurez.
Here he got booked for diving too.


----------



## Matty (Apr 7, 2012)

The way the league is looking and LFC are shaping they'll be lucky to finish in the top half - Europe is not happening for another year.


----------



## jpenno (Apr 7, 2012)

Matty said:



			The way the league is looking and LFC are shaping they'll be lucky to finish in the top half - Europe is not happening for another year.
		
Click to expand...

Can you please clarify how Europe is not happening? - The Carling Cup win Guarantees a place in Europe for Next Season - this is part of the reason why the league form has slumped, they have nothing to play for - they were awful again today, but managed to keep up our record of hitting the post more than scoring. Also looked like Kuyts shot had crossed the line from where I was in the Anfield Road end.


----------



## kmdmr1 (Apr 7, 2012)

If they cannot beat Villa at home,they might aswell pack in,
I know they hit the post,and stats show they should of won,but at the end of the day it was another dismal performance,Sack Kenny best option.........................


----------



## jpenno (Apr 7, 2012)

kmdmr1 said:



			If they cannot beat Villa at home,they might aswell pack in,
I know they hit the post,and stats show they should of won,but at the end of the day it was another dismal performance,Sack Kenny best option.........................
		
Click to expand...

I wont argue with you and I think after losing at Blackburn on Tuesday and defeat in the FA Cup semi final the owners will have no other option


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2012)

Matty said:



			The way the league is looking and LFC are shaping they'll be lucky to finish in the top half - Europe is not happening for another year.
		
Click to expand...


Haha they've already qualified!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2012)

jpenno said:



			I wont argue with you and I think after losing at Blackburn on Tuesday and defeat in the FA Cup semi final the owners will have no other option
		
Click to expand...

Are you mystic Meg??


----------



## Dodger (Apr 7, 2012)

It's not Kenny fault you know......

Surely time to get rid of this fud of a gaffer,can't even beat Villa who are a truly dreadful team.


----------



## jpenno (Apr 7, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you mystic Meg??
		
Click to expand...

If I was I wouldnt have bought my tickets for both games !

On current perfomances I just cant see where we are going to score from, the tactics and players are all wromg, today we put loads of crosses in with carrol sat on the bench, he comes on and we stop crossing the ball - someone has got it all wrong and at present it looks like the King will soon have to abdicate


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 7, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Hodgson didn't deserve a chance to manage our club.
		
Click to expand...

I think that just about proves my point, he was never given a chance by the fans and was hounded out for better results than your beloved Kenny. Still at least you got a point today so things are looking up


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I think that just about proves my point, he was never given a chance by the fans and was hounded out for better results than your beloved Kenny. Still at least you got a point today so things are looking up
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but Hodgson was given at least 4 months without any brickbats, despite most not fancying him from the start Including myself. He was doing daily press conferences that were frankly embarrassing,he was never a Liverpool manager. he also played the worst football I have seen in 30 years, including the worst performances and results. He had no redeeming features.

Would Newcastle,Spurs,Arsenal,Man U,Man City,Chelsea or even Everton get Hodgson, if there manager was sacked tomorrow, would they hell. 

Even in 30 years of managing throughout Europe,apart from one successful season at Inter, who still sacked him, he hasn't done much.


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 8, 2012)

Liverpool have to keep Kenny.  

He's a old has been racist that's great at making excuses and remembering the 'good old days' whilst blaming everyone else for his, and his team's, inadequacies.

Liverpool fans wanted him, they got him, (when the sane football world was laughing at them) and he's doing as well as anyone could expect of him. He was never any good as a coach, he's been a multiple bottle merchant as a manager, and he spends as much as it takes to get 2nd rate talent, without any care about getting any value for money at all.

The best thing is, Micky Quinn on Talksport going on, and on and on and on and on about how Liverpool were going to win the title this year.

It's that kind or arrogance that makes me wet myself.


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 8, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm sorry but Hodgson was given at least 4 months
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 8, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm sorry but Hodgson was given at least 4 months without any brickbats, despite most not fancying him from the start Including myself. He was doing daily press conferences that were frankly embarrassing,he was never a Liverpool manager. he also played the worst football I have seen in 30 years, including the worst performances and results. He had no redeeming features.

Would Newcastle,Spurs,Arsenal,Man U,Man City,Chelsea or even Everton get Hodgson, if there manager was sacked tomorrow, would they hell. 

Even in 30 years of managing throughout Europe,apart from one successful season at Inter, who still sacked him, he hasn't done much.
		
Click to expand...

That's funny, cause from the moment he was even linked with the job all I heard were Liverpool fans moaning that he wasn't good enough for them, he wasn't given a chance from the moment he joined.

Don't get me wrong, I don't think he was the right man for Liverpool but that doesn't excuse the fact that fans were on his abck from day one. Kenny has had a lot longer and only sentiment is keeping him in a job right now. Legend as a player, myth as a manager.


----------



## TaylormadePhil (Apr 8, 2012)

As  Manchester United supporter, I think he's doing a great job..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			That's funny, cause from the moment he was even linked with the job all I heard were Liverpool fans moaning that he wasn't good enough for them, he wasn't given a chance from the moment he joined.

Don't get me wrong, I don't think he was the right man for Liverpool but that doesn't excuse the fact that fans were on his abck from day one. Kenny has had a lot longer and only sentiment is keeping him in a job right now. Legend as a player, myth as a manager.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get the sky generation internet warriors, phone in balloonheads, mixed up with the people who actually go the match. Different species on the whole.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I think that just about proves my point, he was never given a chance by the fans and was hounded out for better results than your beloved Kenny. Still at least you got a point today so things are looking up
		
Click to expand...

When Hodgson was with us we were in the bottom 3, so how does that equal the same. We were knocked out the cup by Northampton in the 1st round (with Kenny we won it).

We were playing worst football under Hodgson by a mile.

I am not going to defend everything about Kenny, as there are clearly some massive problems, and he may have to move on.

However, if every time a team went through a bad patch, we wouldn't currently be looking at Wenger, Moyes (yes he was getting tonnes of stick off most blues 3 months ago), Mancini (now) even Ferguson 3 months ago (Man U fans giving it loads about their crap centre midfielders).

Then people say we should have stayed with Hodgson!!!


----------



## jpenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Don't get the sky generation internet warriors, phone in balloonheads, mixed up with the people who actually go the match. Different species on the whole.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think Kenny should still be in charge?

On the way out of the Ground yesterday, opinion seemed to be split between those who believe Kenny could never be wrong and those who belive he has done what he came to do and steady the ship after the disaster of Hodgson, but now appears to be out of his depth,

In my opinion his tactical knowledge is awful and the failure to play people in their own position and or to their strengths has been a major downfall - Prior to Xmas we were still struggling to score, the transfer window opens and we accept an 8 game ban for one of our two strikers yet fail to sign anyone even on loan! - complete madness.

On current perfomances, the players have no desire and nothing to play for, Blackburn are fighting for their lives and we will lose their, Everton are far better organised and will have the hunger and desire, my ownly hope for that game is that the players will actually stand up and play.  The Villa Goal yesterday came due to Flannagan bottling a 50/50 tackle.

I would not expect Kenny to stay if we lose Both games.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, till the end of the season.

We are not Newcastle, or city who have at one point went through about 20 managers in 25 years. That way, relegation looms.

If he wins the FA cup, finishes 7th, it may be worth another season. Out of the cup on Saturday and 9th place finish, means time to go.

I also have a lot of issues with him. Not making subs until 60 minutes, not playing Bellamy, playing henderson on the right, not playing Gerrard of Suarez, etc.

However, we are getting no luck, bad decisions, but kenny also has to take a long look at himself as that is the biggest problem. Players also need to do the same. Commoli also.

I'm still going to Blackburn though, must need my head testing.


----------



## jpenno (Apr 8, 2012)

I'll be there supporting the team, BUT that does not mean I have to agree with the management, players and direction they are choosing, 

Moments of luck, what are they, ??  - more like dodgy referreeing, The decision for the mancs penalty today is outrageous and to then follow with a red card!! - why werent Rooney or Fabio booked for their challenges


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2012)

jpenno said:



			I'll be there supporting the team, BUT that does not mean I have to agree with the management, players and direction they are choosing, 

That's right, each should have their own thoughts. As long as the crowd are backing them whilst the game is on, I dont mind.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2012)

He's a old has been racist.gif[/img][/url][/QUOTE]K

Knob comment.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 8, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Don't get the sky generation internet warriors, phone in balloonheads, mixed up with the people who actually go the match. Different species on the whole.
		
Click to expand...

OK so you can honestly tell me hand on heart that Anfield was 100% behind Hodgson and gave him a fair chance?


----------



## jpenno (Apr 8, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			OK so you can honestly tell me hand on heart that Anfield was 100% behind Hodgson and gave him a fair chance?
		
Click to expand...

Hodgson did not give himself a chance with the fans, have a look at his press conferences, he had admitted defeat to Utd before the season had even started, he didnt know anything about the history of the club or who we have even beaten to win the Champions League!! - he was appointed as a Yes man by Dumb and Dumber while they tried to (rip off) sell the club for as much as they could.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			OK so you can honestly tell me hand on heart that Anfield was 100% behind Hodgson and gave him a fair chance?
		
Click to expand...

 Has there ever been a manger appointed with 100 pc fan backing? He was backed at the matches ,with no problems even into the November, but woeful performances and results, and interviews saying wew were great against Everton when we were woeful, doomed him. Were 100pc Man U fans backing Fergie 3 months ago, when miles behind city? No, but look at them now. No one gets it.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 8, 2012)

Difference is Sir Fergie is a legend and needs to prove nothing to no man! 

Once again he's risen to the top when the going gets tough!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Difference is Sir Fergie is a legend and needs to prove nothing to no man! 

Once again he's risen to the top when the going gets tough!
		
Click to expand...

 Just shows what a little faith can do.


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			He's a old has been racist.gif[/img][/url]
		
Click to expand...

K

Knob comment.[/QUOTE]

But so true.......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2012)

CrapHacker said:



			K

Knob comment.
		
Click to expand...

But so true.......[/QUOTE]

I'm not going there fella, I'll talk with anyone, but not worth talking to knobs.


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			But so true.......
		
Click to expand...

I'm not going there fella, I'll talk with anyone, but not worth talking to knobs.[/QUOTE]

So you'll support him backing Suarez even after he's been found guilty?

Oh, and btw,if you support racists, maybe you'd be better off looking in the mirror before you use that kind of language.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2012)

CrapHacker said:



			I'm not going there fella, I'll talk with anyone, but not worth talking to knobs.
		
Click to expand...

So you'll support him backing Suarez even after he's been found guilty?[/QUOTE]

Good night, knobby.


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			So you'll support him backing Suarez even after he's been found guilty?
		
Click to expand...

Good night, knobby.[/QUOTE]

No you're right.

I've just realised that a quick insult totally negates the fact that I am right.

I apoligise.

You win.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2012)

CrapHacker said:



			Good night, knobby.
		
Click to expand...

No you're right.

I've just realised that a quick insult totally negates the fact that I am right.

I apoligise.

You win.






[/QUOTE]

Listen fella, I really try to stay away from personal insults on here, as it is so easy to do and isn't clever or brave. However, your the first.

I'll talk to anyone on here, no matter who they support. I've had lots of good natured banter with Man U, Everton and others. No problem, but when wind up merchants come on giving it loads, normally to swiftly disappear when faced with correct facts or a cogent argument, I can't be arsed with them. The Suarez/Dalglish has been covered more than once, and search the previous posts for my views. 

If you want to talk footy, and are sensible I would apologise, but not this time.

Good night, Crapper hack.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Difference is Sir Fergie is a legend and needs to prove nothing to no man! 

Once again he's risen to the top when the going gets tough!
		
Click to expand...


Crawford I hope you're fishing....


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2012)

Crap hacker, if you have read the 115page document on the suarez/evra case you will know suarez has been cleared in the court of law as being a racist.



I doubt you have been bothered to read any facts of this case and have based your opinion on this matter on what you've read in the red tops.


You by the response you've given in this thread  have shown yourself to be a complete and utter twat.


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 9, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			by the response you've given in this thread  have shown yourself to be a complete and utter twat.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 9, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Crap hacker, if you have read the 115page document on the suarez/evra case you will know suarez has been cleared in the court of law as being a racist.



I doubt you have been bothered to read any facts of this case and have based your opinion on this matter on what you've read in the red tops.


You by the response you've given in this thread  have shown yourself to be a complete and utter twat.
		
Click to expand...

Suarez was found guilty of racist behaviour.  Which was down to his stupidity. 

It's not his guilt that worries me. It's Dalglishes reaction to it.

I've read quite a lot of stuff about the case, and imo the person that comes out of it worst is Dalglish.

I think his reaction throughout the case was appalling. 

He could have minimised the situation, minimised the problem, and made the whole thing dissapear.

But he didn't.

What he did was to open himself, and Liverpool to ridicule.

And I, for one, will take that opportunity time and time again.

:ears:


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2012)

CrapHacker said:



			Suarez was found guilty of racist behaviour.  Which was down to his stupidity. 

It's not his guilt that worries me. It's Dalglishes reaction to it.

I've read quite a lot of stuff about the case, and imo the person that comes out of it worst is Dalglish.

I think his reaction throughout the case was appalling. 

He could have minimised the situation, minimised the problem, and made the whole thing dissapear.

But he didn't.

What he did was to open himself, and Liverpool to ridicule.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2012)

CrapHacker said:



			Suarez was found guilty of racist behaviour.  Which was down to his stupidity. 

It's not his guilt that worries me. It's Dalglishes reaction to it.

I've read quite a lot of stuff about the case, and imo the person that comes out of it worst is Dalglish.

I think his reaction throughout the case was appalling. 

He could have minimised the situation, minimised the problem, and made the whole thing dissapear.

But he didn't.

What he did was to open himself, and Liverpool to ridicule.

And I, for one, will take that opportunity time and time again.

:ears:
		
Click to expand...

From what perspective:-

1. An anti-rascism campaigner.
2. A moral standpoint, as you are against all social injustice.
3. A Man U fan/ or someone who has a grudge against LFC or Kenny Dalglish.

I think LFC and Kenny have managed the whole sting appallingly, but it does not mean they are bigotted or rascist.

2 facts for you:-

Kenny Dalglish crossed the religious divide in Glasgow to play for Celtic despite being a Rangers fan as a boy.

Kenny Dalglish signed liverpool's first black player (John Barnes).

How does that fit with your rascist/bigot argument?


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			From what perspective:-

1. An anti-rascism campaigner.
2. A moral standpoint, as you are against all social injustice.
3. A Man U fan/ or someone who has a grudge against LFC or Kenny Dalglish.

I think LFC and Kenny have managed the whole sting appallingly, but it does not mean they are bigotted or rascist.

2 facts for you:-

Kenny Dalglish crossed the religious divide in Glasgow to play for Celtic despite being a Rangers fan as a boy.

Kenny Dalglish signed liverpool's first black player (John Barnes).

How does that fit with your rascist/bigot argument?
		
Click to expand...

Please please don't take this so personally.

I meant to wind you up, but not to this degree - for which I genuinely apologise.

If Kenny had come out and immediately said,

 "Yes that sort of language is unacceptable, but the lad was talking in his native language, and wasn't thinking about the responsibilities we have as modern footballers. I take full responsibility - it's my fault we haven't set up any education to the customs and standards we expect of all our players. I appreciate you bringing this to our attention, and we'll immediately put things in place so this sort of misunderstanding doesn't occur in future. Blah blah blah"

He'd have been seen as a hero and a modern day Martin Luther King.

As it is, the least that Liverpool are is a laughing stock, and they leave themselves open to jibes like mine. Believe me, I won't be the last person to bring this up.  It's what rival football fans do, so please don't take it personally.

As an Arsenal fan I have an understanding of the frustration Liverpool fans feel.

I do, however, think Kenny was a great footballer, but is an awful manager and I  genuinely believe he's an embarrassment to them and they'd be soooo much better off without him.

Which is why, as an Arsenal fan, I am happy that it looks like he's staying.

Peace out. Have a virtual pint on me.

:cheers:


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh, btw

I think the case was really important because it brings to the fore that it is possible to not be racist and still make racist jibes.

This could be really important from a fan's point of view.

Hopefully this will stop all this stupid 'banning for life' for people who get caught up in the moment and say stupid things in the heat of the moment. 

Ok, give them a short ban, and then let them back into the grounds where most of them have been more often than the temperamental, overpaid primadonnas (?) they spend fortunes on supporting.

So hopefully Liverpool can still make something positive come from this whole affair.


----------



## jpenno (Apr 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie - I thought Howard Gayle was our first Black player? - He scored against Bayern in the 1981 European Cup Semi Final, which I think was sometime before John Barnes signed?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2012)

CrapHacker said:



			Please please don't take this so personally.

I meant to wind you up, but not to this degree - for which I genuinely apologise.

If Kenny had come out and immediately said,

 "Yes that sort of language is unacceptable, but the lad was talking in his native language, and wasn't thinking about the responsibilities we have as modern footballers. I take full responsibility - it's my fault we haven't set up any education to the customs and standards we expect of all our players. I appreciate you bringing this to our attention, and we'll immediately put things in place so this sort of misunderstanding doesn't occur in future. Blah blah blah"

He'd have been seen as a hero and a modern day Martin Luther King.

As it is, the least that Liverpool are is a laughing stock, and they leave themselves open to jibes like mine. Believe me, I won't be the last person to bring this up.  It's what rival football fans do, so please don't take it personally.

As an Arsenal fan I have an understanding of the frustration Liverpool fans feel.

I do, however, think Kenny was a great footballer, but is an awful manager and I  genuinely believe he's an embarrassment to them and they'd be soooo much better off without him.

Which is why, as an Arsenal fan, I am happy that it looks like he's staying.

Peace out. Have a virtual pint on me.

:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, I think you should choose your wind up subject matter a lot more carefully. Maybe next time bring up Apartheid with the South Africans on here, the vagaries of Ulster with the good people of Ulster and Western Scotland. If you chose to wind us up on the deficiencies of our manager from a tactical perspective or our team's inability to beat lower end prem teams, then fair does, as that was what most people on the thread chose to do.

I think you went too far, by bringing into it a very sensitive subject matter that in extreme cases has brought much pain to our city and team. Even the LFC fans have vastly different views on here. Again I don't want to go over it all again, as frankly bored with it, and as predicted, the sincerity of people just using it as a stick to beat LFC with, is in my opinion worse that the original offence. It may have even set back, in some ways, the need for our society to get rid of rascism, which is what I am in favour of. In other ways it will have helped it.

I don't think LFC can take any positives from the Suarez affair, and neither should they, as profitting from it would be the wrong thing to do anyway.

I stand by it was a knob comment, the tone of your post didn't suggest you were just on a wind up. However, I  dont know you well enough to know if you are a knob, but I will take this opportunity to apologise.  I will accept your virtual pint,I will only buy you a half back, and no crisps either.

Let peace reign in the happy valley of GM forum once again, and may the good lord look down on us all and let brotherly love be amongst us again.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2012)

jpenno said:



			Liverbirdie - I thought Howard Gayle was our first Black player? - He scored against Bayern in the 1981 European Cup Semi Final, which I think was sometime before John Barnes signed?
		
Click to expand...

You are correct, that is why I worded it as signed (and not played for), as Howie came through the ranks. 

Well spotted though.Just semantics.

How could I forget howie Gayle, he came on for the king (I think Kenny even shook his hand, only joking BTW), but was later subbed after tearing Bayern's flank a new one.

Just checked it again - I could have said it better,actually. Kenny got loads of stick for this BTW, I'd like to see some of the quotes from him at the time, as I think it was along the lines of, it doesn't matter what colour he is, he is a fantastic footballer, and this is what I am judging him on. Funny how these things never get mentioned.


----------



## wolfie (Apr 9, 2012)

Cant believe i am saying this but I am sort of feeling sorry for LFC fans at the moment. They are getting battered from all angles. A season to forget for sure and Kenny should resign and keep a little dignity as a Liverpool hero. Dont think fans would want to see their club legend sacked.

Still think he is a knob though!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2012)

wolfie said:



			Cant believe i am saying this but I am sort of feeling sorry for LFC fans at the moment. They are getting battered from all angles. A season to forget for sure and Kenny should resign and keep a little dignity as a Liverpool hero. Dont think fans would want to see their club legend sacked.

Still think he is a knob though!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hello Wolfie, how are you me old mucka!!

PS You shouldn't call anyone a knob........that way madness lies.


----------



## wolfie (Apr 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Wolfie, how are you me old mucka!!

PS You shouldn't call anyone a knob........that way madness lies. 

Click to expand...

I had to add the Knob comment incase people start to think iv gone soft and like Liverpool and Kenny. All is fair in love and war!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2012)

wolfie said:



			I had to add the Knob comment incase people start to think iv gone soft and like Liverpool and Kenny. All is fair in love and war!!
		
Click to expand...

And rightly so, dont mind anyone calling him a knob, just a problem with a rascist.

Are you getting scouse tendencies..........


----------



## wolfie (Apr 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			And rightly so, dont mind anyone calling him a knob, just a problem with a rascist.

Are you getting scouse tendencies..........
		
Click to expand...

Scouse tendencies......not even close!!!
Everybody has their own opinions but some peoples opinion just sucks. I think they say things before they actually think about it.


----------



## freddielong (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes kenny isn't a racist some of his best friends are black


----------



## bozza (Apr 9, 2012)

Quick question for the Liverpool fans, sorry if it's been asked earlier in the thread.

Would you have Benitez back for next season?


----------



## jpenno (Apr 9, 2012)

bozza said:



			Quick question for the Liverpool fans, sorry if it's been asked earlier in the thread.

Would you have Benitez back for next season?
		
Click to expand...

Yes without a doubt, tactically superior to Kenny, but some of his transfer dealings are just as Bad. I would also have Torres back too


----------



## connor (Apr 9, 2012)

jpenno said:



			Yes without a doubt, tactically superior to Kenny, but some of his transfer dealings are just as Bad. I would also have Torres back too
		
Click to expand...

+1

but i wouldnt pay 50 mil though. Benitez got the best out of torres as well.  But like you said he did have an eye for the odd dodgy transfer deal worst thing he done for Liverpool in my opinion was push Xabi Alonso out by his dogged chacing of bloody gareth barry


----------



## hamshanker (Apr 9, 2012)

Benitez...erm...no,id stick with Kenny till end of season at least,cant see the sense of calling for the managers scalp as soon as things aint going their way new manager means more new faces and then more time to settle,and yes the current squad does not have a settled 1st eleven,but personally dont think its all Kenny's doing as i think some of the signings where not his choice..

Torres,without a doubt would have him back tomorrow,ok not been scoring much for Chelski but he will do next season class player..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2012)

if Kenny goes, I think I'd start afresh. It wouldn't be the end of the world if rafa got it, but maybe someone else's turn.


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2012)

Rafa or Kenny...............................:rofl:.  
What a choice!  
It's like " Will that be firing squad or electric chair for you sir?"

*Slime*.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2012)

Slime said:



			Rafa or Kenny...............................:rofl:.  
What a choice!  
It's like " Will that be firing squad or electric chair for you sir?"

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Will that be the hammer blow to the left, or right testicle?


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 10, 2012)

Big win for KK tonight, strange game - could've went either way.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 10, 2012)

bizarre game, it was a yellow card fest, we could have had 2 more reds aswell!

as pants as Carroll is that was a big goal for him at the end. I am sure we will play much better come saturday :whoo:


----------



## Dodger (Apr 10, 2012)

Andy Carroll scores and reveals his t-shirt "free the Chilean miners".


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 10, 2012)

His interview after the game was embarrassing, not answering questions and trying to walk off. What is he all about?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			His interview after the game was embarrassing, not answering questions and trying to walk off. What is he all about? 

Click to expand...

If you watch it again, he shakes somebody's hand and smiles to them behind  Andy Burton then answers another 3-4 questions.

Kenny told him at the beginning of the interview that he wouldn't speak about referees decisions tonight and would only speak about his players. 3 questions later he asked him about the sending off.

Simple really.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			bizarre game, it was a yellow card fest, we could have had 2 more reds aswell!

as pants as Carroll is that was a big goal for him at the end. I am sure we will play much better come saturday :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


9 bookings and a sending off and I can't remember a bad tackle!

Typical Liverpool at the minute making silly individual errors that's costing us points though we won tonight.


----------



## jpenno (Apr 10, 2012)

Flanagan should have gone before his disasterous back pass that cost Doni a semi final place. Brad jones was lucky to stay on 

Good finish from Carroll but should have put the diving header away. Good result in the end looking forward to Saturday now


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2012)

jpenno said:



			Flanagan should have gone before his disasterous back pass that cost Doni a semi final place. Brad jones was lucky to stay on 

Good finish from Carroll but should have put the diving header away. Good result in the end looking forward to Saturday now
		
Click to expand...

At the match I thought Carroll was woeful and lazy, the radio phone-ins have been praising him ans stats say he won 80% of his personal battles. Did it look like that on the telly? Different match to what I seen.

Where's them Mcwets, I may need them for saturday.....


----------



## jpenno (Apr 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			At the match I thought Carroll was woeful and lazy, the radio phone-ins have been praising him ans stats say he won 80% of his personal battles. Did it look like that on the telly? Different match to what I seen.

Where's them Mcwets, I may need them for saturday.....
		
Click to expand...

No idea what it looked like on telly as I was in the upper tier

Carroll doesn't do much chasing and after our third sub he did none at all cos he knew he couldn't be taken off


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2012)

jpenno said:



			Flanagan should have gone before his disasterous back pass that cost Doni a semi final place. Brad jones was lucky to stay on 

Good finish from Carroll but should have put the diving header away. Good result in the end looking forward to Saturday now[/QUOT

To be fair his 1st booking was harsh and the ref gestured he booked him for shirt pulling, which is fair if your going to book everybody for it and i think he realised he was a tad harsh. The 2nd tackle again wasn't a bad one a 50/50 that hoilett got 1st.

Carroll started well with shelvey  behind him and overall he played well to be fair after putting a shift in.

All in all thoroughly deserved win but need to stop making individual errors.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## freddielong (Apr 11, 2012)

I think Liverpool will keep dalgleish he is so overated by the fans and perfect for keeping them where they belong





Somewhere around 8th


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2012)

freddielong said:



			I think Liverpool will keep dalgleish he is so overated by the fans and perfect for keeping them where they belong





Somewhere around 8th
		
Click to expand...


Haha if your going to have an opinion on this then make sure you at least spell his name right!


----------



## freddielong (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok as spelling is always the most important think when it comes to opinions


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2012)

freddielong said:



			Ok as spelling is always the most important think when it comes to opinions
		
Click to expand...

No its not, but as a man who has been having banner headlines in football for 40 years, it's not that hard.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2012)

freddielong said:



			Ok as spelling is always the most important think when it comes to opinions
		
Click to expand...

*thing not think.


If you can use a computer to  post on here then at least use spell check. 

As you're a Arsenal supporter before slagging other managers, have a look at your own before commenting on others. No trophies in 7 seasons???


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 11, 2012)

wont comment on the game as i didnt see any of it , There was an interview in one of our dailys last week re Brad Jones it was from an ex League of Ireland manager Dermot Keely , he reckons he was unfortunate enough to have worked with Jones twice , once by way of a 3 month loan & he sent him back after 3 weeks , the other time he inherited him , he reckons he is useless ,, what do ye guys know of him ?


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 11, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			*thing not think.


If you can use a computer to  post on here then at least use spell check. 

As you're a Arsenal supporter before slagging other managers, have a look at your own before commenting on others. No trophies in 7 seasons???
		
Click to expand...

Stuart dont be pedantic over spelling mate its a golf forum not an english grammer one ..


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			wont comment on the game as i didnt see any of it , There was an interview in one of our dailys last week re Brad Jones it was from an ex League of Ireland manager Dermot Keely , he reckons he was unfortunate enough to have worked with Jones twice , once by way of a 3 month loan & he sent him back after 3 weeks , the other time he inherited him , he reckons he is useless ,, what do ye guys know of him ?
		
Click to expand...


Another Â£3.5m signing from Roy Hodgson.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Stuart dont be pedantic over spelling mate its a golf forum not an english grammer one ..
		
Click to expand...

No excuse for poor spelling.........


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 11, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Another Â£3.5m signing from Roy Hodgson.
		
Click to expand...

From who ? was he a first teamer or just a panel player somewhere ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			From who ? was he a first teamer or just a panel player somewhere ?
		
Click to expand...

Middlesborough's 1st choice keeper.

And people wanted Hodgson to be given more time and money


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 11, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Middlesborough's 1st choice keeper.

And people wanted Hodgson to be given more time and money  

Click to expand...

only everton fans  knowing our luck he will have the game of his life sat


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			only everton fans  knowing our luck he will have the game of his life sat 

Click to expand...

Haha I know.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			wont comment on the game as i didnt see any of it , There was an interview in one of our dailys last week re Brad Jones it was from an ex League of Ireland manager Dermot Keely , he reckons he was unfortunate enough to have worked with Jones twice , once by way of a 3 month loan & he sent him back after 3 weeks , the other time he inherited him , he reckons he is useless ,, what do ye guys know of him ?
		
Click to expand...

Hardly seen him, he has had a lot of personal tragedy, with the death of his son a few months ago from Leukaemia.

He saved a penalty though - could bode well.....


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			He saved a penalty though - could bode well.....
		
Click to expand...

Id say you,  Stuart or jpenno coulda got down from ye'r seats in time to save that one tho mate , just seen it on SSN last night ,wasnt great...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Id say you,  Stuart or jpenno coulda got down from ye'r seats in time to save that one tho mate , just seen it on SSN last night ,wasnt great...
		
Click to expand...

From row 21, I could have had a piss, bought a pie and still got back to save it. Yes, I would have washed my hands, also.


----------



## A1ex (Apr 11, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Middlesborough's 1st choice keeper.

And people wanted Hodgson to be given more time and money  

Click to expand...

At least Hodgson's sh1t signings were cheap. Unlike Kenny's.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2012)

A1ex said:



			At least Hodgson's sh1t signings were cheap. Unlike Kenny's.
		
Click to expand...

If hodgson's so good, have him as your manager then.

Actually, go one better  - I hope he gets the Ingerlund job, as he will make a holy mess of it, everyone will see what he is really like then.

Ever wondered why no top English or European club has not taken a punt since?


----------



## jpenno (Apr 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			If hodgson's so good, have him as your manager then.

Actually, go one better  - I hope he gets the Ingerlund job, as he will make a holy mess of it, everyone will see what he is really like then.

Ever wondered why no top English or European club has not taken a punt since?
		
Click to expand...

I would love it if he got the England Job then the rest of the Country would have to suffer his bumbling press conferences and his long ball tactics - 

Knowing the current LFC position though he would probably fluke some dodgy referreeing decisions, a few own goals and Carroll would have a stormer of a competition become top scorer and England would win it!


----------



## A1ex (Apr 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			If hodgson's so good, have him as your manager then.

Actually, go one better  - I hope he gets the Ingerlund job, as he will make a holy mess of it, everyone will see what he is really like then.

Ever wondered why no top English or European club has not taken a punt since?
		
Click to expand...

Where did I say Hodgson was so good? Your agenda kicking in again.....

Hodgson isn't a top manager and never will be. He was out of his depth at Liverpool, much like Dalglish is now. That said Hodgson has done a solid job at West Brom, took over a sinking ship, saved them and will keep them up again.

As for knowing what he's like? Everyone knows what Roy Hodgson is like - he's a reasonable lower-mid table Premiership manager. He's not a big bad monster that tried to derail Liverpool, like some people portray him. 

Re: England job - Not even sure Harry will get it, not after Spurs abysmal collapse. He's showed already he can't handle the speculation of it, let alone the actual job.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2012)

A1ex said:



			Where did I say Hodgson was so good? Your agenda kicking in again.....

Hodgson isn't a top manager and never will be. He was out of his depth at Liverpool, much like Dalglish is now. That said Hodgson has done a solid job at West Brom, took over a sinking ship, saved them and will keep them up again.

As for knowing what he's like? Everyone knows what Roy Hodgson is like - he's a reasonable lower-mid table Premiership manager. He's not a big bad monster that tried to derail Liverpool, like some people portray him. 

Re: England job - Not even sure Harry will get it, not after Spurs abysmal collapse. He's showed already he can't handle the speculation of it, let alone the actual job.
		
Click to expand...

The point is, people keep saying that Hodgson wasn't that bad, he wasn't given time, wasn't given support.....he was woeful on all fronts. But people keep bringing him up, like you. He's gone get over it.

Yes, we know kenny isn't pulling up trees, and has been woeful in the league, but we have a trophy and a semi (even in the low points), so forgive us for having a bit of faith that it may turnaround. It may not, but hey ho, if LFC fans were calling for Kenny's head, we would get criticised for that as well. We can't win (in more ways than one).

Roy Hodgson is like the ghost of xmas past.

I'm coming down to Reading next year, if you get promoted, and you know what, Id love it, I tell you, I'd just love it ...... if we can meet for a pint and have a 10 hour argument over footy.


----------



## A1ex (Apr 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			The point is, people keep saying that Hodgson wasn't that bad, he wasn't given time, wasn't given support.....he was woeful on all fronts. But people keep bringing him up, like you. He's gone get over it.

Yes, we know kenny isn't pulling up trees, and has been woeful in the league, but we have a trophy and a semi (even in the low points), so forgive us for having a bit of faith that it may turnaround. It may not, but hey ho, if LFC fans were calling for Kenny's head, we would get criticised for that as well. We can't win (in more ways than one).

Roy Hodgson is like the ghost of xmas past.

I'm coming down to Reading next year, if you get promoted, and you know what, Id love it, I tell you, I'd just love it ...... if we can meet for a pint and have a 10 hour argument over footy. 

Click to expand...

From the outside Hodgson was rightfully called upon for woeful performances/results, yet Dalglish gets off the hook for even worse. Fair point with the silverware but even you must concede that final was embarrassing stuff. Kenny Miller was your key man that day.

I didn't mention Hodgson out of the blue, it was a dig from a Liverpool fan that I replied to. So maybe some of your fans can't let it go aswell? 

We'll see about next season, still got a lot of work to do!


----------



## freddielong (Apr 11, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			*thing not think.


If you can use a computer to  post on here then at least use spell check. 

As you're a Arsenal supporter before slagging other managers, have a look at your own before commenting on others. No trophies in 7 seasons???
		
Click to expand...

if you were as clever as you think you are you would have realised it was Liverpool I was slagging not your cheating racist manager

as an Arsenal fan there is no one else I want in charge of Arsenal football club just ask Dodger


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2012)

freddielong said:



			if you were as clever as you think you are you would have realised it was Liverpool I was slagging not your cheating racist manager

as an Arsenal fan there is no one else I want in charge of Arsenal football club just ask Dodger
		
Click to expand...


Haha what a load of _rubbish_.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 11, 2012)

freddielong said:



			if you were as clever as you think you are you would have realised it was Liverpool I was slagging not your cheating racist manager

as an Arsenal fan there is no one else I want in charge of Arsenal football club just ask Dodger
		
Click to expand...

.....not even someone who can actually win silverware?

Choice between Arsene or  even I would go for the Frog!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 11, 2012)

Liverpool made a big mistake letting Hodgson go, the guy is a class act. The fans never gave him a chance from day one. Quite funny some chap on here saying Hodgson is a mid table manager when Liverpool are mid table with Dalgliesh.

If Dalgliesh is so good how come he failed so badly at his beloved Celtic?


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 11, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Choice between Arsene or Arsehole even I would go for the Frog!! 

Click to expand...

Blimey, 

I think Hell has just frozen over.

When's your birthday?

I'll see if we can arrange a whip round for a certain red and white footy shirt for you.








(You know you want it....)


----------



## One Planer (Apr 12, 2012)

From the Beeb: Damien Comolli has left the club by mutual consent, the Reds have announced

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17687524

Can't think for the life of me why........ Actually I can think of 35 Million


----------



## A1ex (Apr 12, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Liverpool made a big mistake letting Hodgson go, the guy is a class act. The fans never gave him a chance from day one. Quite funny some chap on here saying Hodgson is a mid table manager when Liverpool are mid table with Dalgliesh.

If Dalgliesh is so good how come he failed so badly at his beloved Celtic?
		
Click to expand...

They didn't make a mistake letting Hodgson go, they made a mistake appointing him in the first place! He* is* a mid-table manager, go back and check his clubs finishing positions in England for proof of that. Nice guy and a class act but out of his depth at a big club. 

Dalglish isn't good at all, infact he's possibly even worse than Hodgson. The mistake was made appointing him as a permanent manager. Decent stop-gap untill the end of last season was all it should've been.

No surprise Comolli has gone, anyone even partly behind agreeing to Carroll, Henderson and Downing for that kind of money had to go, given how those players have performed. His exit doesn't bode well for Dalglish.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 12, 2012)

Just heard that aswell , i think th players have alot to answer for , same as the chelski players with AVB ..

Pool are good enough to trounce us 3-0 , be 2 up against QPR  & lose & then 2 nil against  blackburn (ok they won that in the end) how is any of that the director of footballs fault ?

Genuine question here that the pool fans might set me right on , had camolli the right to go out and buy players the manager might not neseearialy have chosen / wanted ? 
if so , & he did do that well fair enough,  but if he bought good players the manager chose how is it his fault they didnt perform ? Im not saying sack KD here it aint any of my business what they do at liverpool , just wondering how blame ended up at DC feet ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 12, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Just heard that aswell , i think th players have alot to answer for , same as the chelski players with AVB ..

Pool are good enough to trounce us 3-0 , be 2 up against QPR  & lose & then 2 nil against  blackburn (ok they won that in the end) how is any of that the director of footballs fault ?

Genuine question here that the pool fans might set me right on , had camolli the right to go out and buy players the manager might not neseearialy have chosen / wanted ? 
if so , & he did do that well fair enough,  but if he bought good players the manager chose how is it his fault they didnt perform ? Im not saying sack KD here it aint any of my business what they do at liverpool , just wondering how blame ended up at DC feet ?
		
Click to expand...

Lets face it, we'll never truly know. 

Commolli did say when appointed, if he targetted players that the manager did not want, it would be a wasted signing. He did say Hodgson had final sign off on them, but was that to appease the fans at the time, who were dubious about a director of football.

Commoli seemed to spend 7-10 days negotiating the Suarez deal (getting him for as cheap as possible), but the Downing/Henderson were seemingly sealed quite quickly (no wonder the price we paid).


----------



## jpenno (Apr 12, 2012)

The suarez and Carroll deals were brokered by Commolli as director of Football in January, Kenny was only a short term temporary caretaker at that time - he did not get the full time appointment until May, not sure a caretaker manager would have any say in a Â£35 million deal!!

Comolli was to buy the players with the manager to manage them - on both counts both of them have failed and I expect Kenny will go when the FA Cup run is over, either this weekend or after the final.


----------



## A1ex (Apr 12, 2012)

Dalglish will get another season if he wins the FA Cup and probably rightly so. Two cups in one season, despite the league form wouldn't actually be a bad season. At the end of the day football at the top level is about winning things. Better to finish 10th and win 2 than 5th and win nothing.

Still got to beat Everton and Chelsea/Spurs though, which will be very tough.

No one can say 100% but logic would point towards Dalglish wanting Carroll, he wanted him to be his Alan Shearer. Commolli's track record was mainly foreign players, from his days at Spurs and previous Liverpool deals. Seems bizarre to go from foreign players to English ones as soon as Dalglish walks in. That would indicate Dalglish was involved in it all. Plus Dalglish was in charge in early Jan and the Carroll deal wasn't done untill the end of the month, enough time for targets to be ID'ed by the manager.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 12, 2012)

A1ex said:



			Dalglish will get another season if he wins the FA Cup and probably rightly so. Two cups in one season, despite the league form wouldn't actually be a bad season. At the end of the day football at the top level is about winning things. Better to finish 10th and win 2 than 5th and win nothing.

Still got to beat Everton and Chelsea/Spurs though, which will be very tough.

No one can say 100% but logic would point towards Dalglish wanting Carroll, he wanted him to be his Alan Shearer. Commolli's track record was mainly foreign players, from his days at Spurs and previous Liverpool deals. Seems bizarre to go from foreign players to English ones as soon as Dalglish walks in. That would indicate Dalglish was involved in it all. Plus Dalglish was in charge in early Jan and the Carroll deal wasn't done untill the end of the month, enough time for targets to be ID'ed by the manager.
		
Click to expand...

Alex, we agree!!!!

The only other point is, we wouldn't have had Caroll if Torres hadn't put in his transfer request in, so our hand was foreced slightly, which is why Carroll cost Â£35M. If Carroll would have been Â£20M, Torres would have only been Â£35M, as what was agreed with Chelsea was Carroll's fee plus Â£15M.

However, the other signings were done at leisure.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			If Carroll would have been Â£20M, Torres would have only been Â£35M, as what was agreed with Chelsea was Carroll's fee plus Â£15m.
		
Click to expand...

Whoever agreed that needed sacking. 

There is no need for a director of football in the English game. No English team has ever been successful  with one neither!


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 12, 2012)

just listening to Talk Sport online, a few big changes afoot at LFC, maybe the worm has turned, obviously John Henry et al are kicking ass and getting the ship in order.

Daniel Comolli out (apparently to blame for a lot of the signings), more rumoured


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 12, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Liverpool made a big mistake letting Hodgson go, the guy is a class act. The fans never gave him a chance from day one. Quite funny some chap on here saying Hodgson is a mid table manager when Liverpool are mid table with Dalgliesh.

If Dalgliesh is so good how come he failed so badly at his beloved Celtic?
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Hodgson would have done a job given time , he's worked miracles at West Brom and will keep them up which is no mean feat. With a legend waiting in the wings it was difficult for him from the start.

Put it this way, if Hodgson was given Â£100 Million and the same amount of time I'm sure he would have managed to win the league cup and finish above 8th place.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 13, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			I agree. Hodgson would have done a job given time , he's worked miracles at West Brom and will keep them up which is no mean feat. With a legend waiting in the wings it was difficult for him from the start.

Put it this way, if Hodgson was given Â£100 Million and the same amount of time I'm sure he would have managed to win the league cup and finish above 8th place.
		
Click to expand...

In which league would be eigth though - the Championship by now would have been my bet.


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 14, 2012)

Well done Kenny, well done Andy Carroll.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Well done Kenny, well done Andy Carroll.
		
Click to expand...


Get the doctor quick!!!!!


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 14, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Get the doctor quick!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, Credit where Credits due. 
Quite enjoyed it, nervy afair as these big games usually are. 
Good game to watch as a neutral, my 5 year old sons decided to be a Liverpool fan so he was over the moon....Dunno why he's decided to be a LFC fan with a name like Perryman! 

Chuffed you's binned Commolli, he's a liability.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 14, 2012)

Well done guys ,:clap:  thoroughly deserved the result , esp on the second half showing .. very disapointed in out 2nd 45 .. but hi ho & after 7th we must go .. congrats


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 22, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			I agree. Hodgson would have done a job given time , he's worked miracles at West Brom and will keep them up which is no mean feat. With a legend waiting in the wings it was difficult for him from the start.

Put it this way, if Hodgson was given Â£100 Million and the same amount of time I'm sure he would have managed to win the league cup and finish above 8th place.
		
Click to expand...

#

Hodgson will be fairly satisfied with todays result!


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 22, 2012)

I bet you won't get many Koppites on here tonight slagging off Hodgson!!


----------



## Matty (Apr 22, 2012)

Liverpool are in serious need of a clinical finisher - I can't understand why Dalglish won't play Bellamy more, he injects pace into the frontline which always poses a threat.

Carroll has been poor this season - he's like a new version of Heskey!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2012)

arnieboy said:



			I bet you won't get many Koppites on here tonight slagging off Hodgson!!
		
Click to expand...

Hodgson was crap at Liverpool. One spawny result today, doesn't change that. Typical footy fans everything is based on the last result. Look out for me at Wembley, getting sick of that place. It's costing me a bomb. 

Home/league form is shocking, but Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## moogie (Apr 22, 2012)

Hodgson is a Top Class Coach,  who has been a Success at nearly every job he has taken

Kennys record is PATHETIC
If he wasnt such a God in Liverpool hed be long gone,  should be sacked,  total Failure

Great Player,  Anfield Legend,  but total failure as a Manager this season
Nobody else with his record,  would still be in employment now


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Rome wasn't built in a day.
		
Click to expand...



But when it was, I doubt it cost as much as Andy Carroll !!!


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 22, 2012)

Matty said:



			Carroll has been poor this season - he's like a new version of Heskey!
		
Click to expand...

Steady, that's below the belt


----------



## saxmaster (Apr 22, 2012)

being a   youngish liverpool fan idgladly see kenny get the chop. i dont what he was  to the club . he worse than hodgson fact!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2012)

moogie said:



			Hodgson is a Top Class Coach,  who has been a Success at nearly every job he has taken

Kennys record is PATHETIC
If he wasnt such a God in Liverpool hed be long gone,  should be sacked,  total Failure

Great Player,  Anfield Legend,  but total failure as a Manager this season
Nobody else with his record,  would still be in employment now
		
Click to expand...

What major trophies has Hodgson consistently won - Don't throw the Swedish title in it just wont wash. He won one trophy at Inter, but they only kept him for 2 years.

Dalglish has been a failure in the league this season, but hasn't Harry (with the lead he had in January), Arsene will just keep Arsenal ticking over (finish in top four, only get to group/quarter stage in Champs league then go out. Win no trophies), AVB (massive, expensively assembled squad, may not get top four) Fergie/Mancini will be hailed a genius/dud in the next two weeks (one will finish trophyless).

Pardew, Moyes, Brendan Johnston and Paul lambert will probably be the only managers who have over-performed this season, unless Di Matteo wins the champ league.

Dalgish may win 2 trophies. OK tonnes of work to do in the league/ home form, but hey-ho he's not the only one with problems.


----------



## saxmaster (Apr 22, 2012)

i fear the trophies are just papering over the cracks


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe so, time will tell. 

Sacking managers every year or two (ala Man city and Newcastle for years). That is what leads to relegation.

Ok we haven't won the league for years, but we have still had champs league and many trophies over the last 12 seasons, as have given managers time (and 2 second place finishes).

Our results have been woeful at Anfield, but performances haven't been. If the performances had been bad, then yes he should go. For the matchgoers, they can see that we have battered teams. One good finisher next year could make a massive difference. What I'd give for a Fowler now.

Anyway, why is no-one winding the United fans up - surely there would be some weightier catches to be had with them......


----------



## jpenno (Apr 22, 2012)

If you watch MOTD tonight then you will see that we had a complete repetition on most home games this season we absolutely battered them but could not score, hit the woodwork twice, a penalty turned down and then suarez blocked carrolls shot on the line, foster made some good saves and a few he knew nothing about.

IF we had someone who knew where the goal was we would be in the top four easily. I dont rate Kenny's tactics and substitutions but he is a far better manager than Hodgson was at liverpool.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2012)

jpenno said:



			If you watch MOTD tonight then you will see that we had a complete repetition on most home games this season we absolutely battered them but could not score, hit the woodwork twice, a penalty turned down and then suarez blocked carrolls shot on the line, foster made some good saves and a few he knew nothing about.

IF we had someone who knew where the goal was we would be in the top four easily. I dont rate Kenny's tactics and substitutions but he is a far better manager than Hodgson was at liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

+1.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2012)

Amen :cheers:


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm pleased for Roy today, I'd struggle to name a player in the West Brom squad yet he's kept them up , credit to him.


----------



## bozza (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm sorry but when you are a supposed "top team" that is meant to be challenging for a title/champions league spot and spend the money kenny has and you are 8th in the league and could finish outside the top half the way your results are going you can't be happy.

Winnning the carling cup against a championship side does not make up for it because i really can't see you beating Chelsea.

Oh and Moyes had over achived this season!? Please explain.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 23, 2012)

arnieboy said:



			I bet you won't get many Koppites on here tonight slagging off Hodgson!!
		
Click to expand...

Just because west brom had a lucky 1-0 win still doesn't mean hodgson is a great manager.

Hodgsons style of football and his press conference rumblings were nothing short of abysmal. 

Ok our league form has been very very poor and it needs addressing in the summer but don't forget where  Hodgson left us  when he was fired.

A lot of this season's results havent been a true reflection in our play but by the same token pretty football doesn't necessarily win you games.


----------



## PPE (Apr 23, 2012)

jpenno said:



			If you watch MOTD tonight then you will see that we had a complete repetition on most home games this season we absolutely battered them but could not score, hit the woodwork twice, a penalty turned down and then suarez blocked carrolls shot on the line, foster made some good saves and a few he knew nothing about.

IF we had someone who knew where the goal was we would be in the top four easily. I dont rate Kenny's tactics and substitutions but he is a far better manager than Hodgson was at liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Coming from a Baggies fan I thought we were fairly fortunate yesterday, however we defended resolutely and thought that we deserved at draw anyway.

Liverpool agreed had more possession and more shots, "absolutely battered them"? debateable, dont forget Brunt and Ridgewell brought good saves from Reina and Long should have score when one-on-one. Kuyt's effort that hit the post took a big deflection off Ridgewell so wouldnt that have been LUCKY if that had gone in?

In terms  of Woy Hodgson, he is definately suited to the West Brom's and Fulham's of this world and was discussing this with a work colleague who is a Liverpool fan and I said that I felt that the Liverpool players quite simply did not respect Woy as he was not a big name for them and didn't want to play for him (which is why I worry about him taking the England managers job, if offered).

Robbie Savage was pointing towards Liverpool needing 5or6 players and mostly in Midfield? I thought Shearer was right though in saying that Suarez was the top scorer with 8!!! Carroll is simply not the man for the job, unless you play Downing on the wing and supply the balls for him, but Liverpool's style of play atm does not suit him.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2012)

bozza said:



			I'm sorry but when you are a supposed "top team" that is meant to be challenging for a title/champions league spot and spend the money kenny has and you are 8th in the league and could finish outside the top half the way your results are going you can't be happy.

Winnning the carling cup against a championship side does not make up for it because i really can't see you beating Chelsea.

Oh and Moyes had over achived this season!? Please explain.
		
Click to expand...

As we keep saying, we are not at all happy with our league form, we are happy that we have broken our 6 year trophy drought. However, we dont want to chop and change managers at the drop of a hat. Sometimes faith has rich rewards.

Moyes gets too much praise sometimes, but TBF if he finishes 7th/8th he will have done well, considering he signed no-one last August.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2012)

PPE said:



			Coming from a Baggies fan I thought we were fairly fortunate yesterday, however we defended resolutely and thought that we deserved at draw anyway.

Liverpool agreed had more possession and more shots, "absolutely battered them"? debateable, dont forget Brunt and Ridgewell brought good saves from Reina and Long should have score when one-on-one. Kuyt's effort that hit the post took a big deflection off Ridgewell so wouldnt that have been LUCKY if that had gone in?

In terms  of Woy Hodgson, he is definately suited to the West Brom's and Fulham's of this world and was discussing this with a work colleague who is a Liverpool fan and I said that I felt that the Liverpool players quite simply did not respect Woy as he was not a big name for them and didn't want to play for him (which is why I worry about him taking the England managers job, if offered).

Robbie Savage was pointing towards Liverpool needing 5or6 players and mostly in Midfield? I thought Shearer was right though in saying that Suarez was the top scorer with 8!!! Carroll is simply not the man for the job, unless you play Downing on the wing and supply the balls for him, but Liverpool's style of play atm does not suit him.
		
Click to expand...

We did batter you, but you did have chances, I wont deny that. Why Long didn't shoot when one on one, I don't know. However, if both sides would have put our gilt-edged chances away it would have been 8-3.


----------



## PPE (Apr 23, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			We did batter you, but you did have chances, I wont deny that. Why Long didn't shoot when one on one, I don't know. However, if both sides would have put our gilt-edged chances away it would have been 8-3.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but IF Barcelona would have taken their chances against Chelsea last week it would have been 6-1 to Barcelona! Its all about sticking it in the onion bag and stopping the other team putting it in yours, which we did!


----------



## Matty (Apr 23, 2012)

Stats tell a different story:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Liverpool_F.C._managers

Kenny has a higher win percentage than Roy while managing LFC in recent times and Kenny's win% back in 1985 is over 60%.

BUT, LFC have dropped 27 points at home so far this season. Picking up an additional 20 of those 27 points would see the reds in third place. Home form simply not good enough and as I've said before, the reds seriously need a clinical finisher in the box, Fowler or Owen in the side today and I could manage this side!!


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2012)

PPE said:



			Carroll is simply not the man for the job, unless you play *Downing* on the wing and *supply* the balls for him, but *Liverpool's style of play atm does not suit him*.
		
Click to expand...

Downing & Supply (of crosses) in the same sentence....................your having a laugh!
If I was the manager of ANY club I'd find it easier to pick a broken nose rather than pick Downing.
If the style of play doesn't suit him, why pay around Â£20m for him? 
Or by 'style of play' do you mean 'sport'? because football certainly doesn't seem to suit him.

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2012)

PPE said:



			Agreed, but IF Barcelona would have taken their chances against Chelsea last week it would have been 6-1 to Barcelona! Its all about sticking it in the onion bag and stopping the other team putting it in yours, which we did!
		
Click to expand...

Yes you did.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 23, 2012)

Matty said:



			Stats tell a different story:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Liverpool_F.C._managers

Kenny has a higher win percentage than Roy while managing LFC in recent times and Kenny's win% back in 1985 is over 60%.

BUT, LFC have dropped 27 points at home so far this season. Picking up an additional 20 of those 27 points would see the reds in third place. Home form simply not good enough and as I've said before, the reds seriously need a clinical finisher in the box, Fowler or Owen in the side today and I could manage this side!! 

Click to expand...

Good to see you put the BUT in there Matty , it aint my club so what i think doesnt realy matter so im just giving you my opinion , ye gota move out of what was .. you cant live on past glorys & wins ( nobody can change that ye were one of the best british & european & maybe even word clubs)  but if ye want them days back ye gota rebuild & IMO loose KD .. he may  be a Kop legend that can never be doubted or questioned but he is not the man to take the club where ye WANT to be .. If ye want to get back to the top again there are going to have to be changes at ye'r club , ye are way off the pace ..

Ok people are going to come on & say where are my team Everton .. we are probably as high as we could ever expect to be , our 1st aim unfortunatly is 40pts then top ten then european spot .& hopefuly win a cup .. 
If thats what ye want from your club grand stick as you are , if your aim is 20th title or to win the PL (which at your club it should be) then alot has to change ..  just an outsiders opinion tho ..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2012)

Slime said:



			Downing & Supply (of crosses) in the same sentence....................your having a laugh!
If I was the manager of ANY club I'd find it easier to pick a broken nose rather than pick Downing.
If the style of play doesn't suit him, why pay around Â£20m for him? 
Or by 'style of play' do you mean 'sport'? because football certainly doesn't seem to suit him.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

You wont find many arguments there.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 23, 2012)

Problem with todays football, people are far too quick to say it is all the fault of the manager and he must be sacked. Has it really done Chelski much good chopping and changing manager every year? Does anyone remember back in the 80's in Fergie's early days as Man Utd manager. IF you do you will remember everyone including United fans calling for him to be sacked as he was not the man for the job, as he had not had instant success. How many of the United fans would stand up now and say that they were one of them. Not saying KD will do what Fergie has done, but give the bloke a chance.


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 28, 2012)

Take a bow Luis Suarez! Awesome hat-trick great goals.


----------



## connor (Apr 28, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Take a bow Luis Suarez! Awesome hat-trick great goals.
		
Click to expand...

great way to finish his hattrick although even gerrard admitted he wasnt pleased at his first chip he attempted and then was about to bollock him on his 3rd goal until it went in haha..

really on form today and hopefully ready to burst into form of his life next weekend.


----------



## Dodger (May 1, 2012)

My,what a fantastic job Kenneth is doing at Liverpool.

Another fantastic result tonight.

The man is finished and has been for a long time.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 1, 2012)

utter garbage tonight, too many players simply not good enough to play at the required standard


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			My,what a fantastic job Kenneth is doing at Liverpool.

Another fantastic result tonight.

The man is finished and has been for a long time.
		
Click to expand...

:cheers:


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			My,what a fantastic job Kenneth is doing at Liverpool.

Another fantastic result tonight.

The man is finished and has been for a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Only excuse tonight is that there were hardly any regulars playing and they have their eye on the cup final on Saturday. With regards to him being finished as a manager I dont think he has ever been any good anyway.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			My,what a fantastic job Kenneth is doing at Liverpool.

Another fantastic result tonight.

The man is finished and has been for a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Post when we get beat, disappear when we win, getting boring now dodge.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie;570591[B said:
			
		


			]Post when we get beat[/B], disappear when we win, getting boring now dodge.
		
Click to expand...

He's getting plenty of ammo at the moment though isn't he:smirk: cant imagine what he will be like if Chelsea win on Saturday in the Cup Final


----------



## Dodger (May 1, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Only excuse tonight is that there were hardly any regulars playing and they have their eye on the cup final on Saturday. With regards to him being finished as a manager I dont think he has ever been any good anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Ah the old cup excuse....yes,I forgot that they have that huge game on Saturday,it's a shame,after their greatness of the late seventies and the next twenty years, that Liverpool are now simply a wee team that can only realistically win the 2 domestic cups, both of which are now, lets face it, non events in the modern day game eh,unless of course you are a club who's only realistic chance of silverware nowadays is the two cups that the bigger teams treat as Micky Moose now?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 1, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Only excuse tonight is that there were hardly any regulars playing and they have their eye on the cup final on Saturday. With regards to him being finished as a manager I dont think he has ever been any good anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Don't give them excuses Carroll cost more than our entire team. Plus they managed to lose to West Brom so no guaranteed they would have won tonight


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 1, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Don't give them excuses Carroll cost more than our entire team. Plus they managed to lose to West Brom so no guaranteed they would have won tonight
		
Click to expand...

Not offering them excuses as such but thats what they will say and hide behind. I couldn't care two hoots if they win,lose,draw or go bust as I do not follow them or any Premiership side so I try and offer an unbiased view of it all and I think Kenny is a really poor Manager and wouldn't want hime at my team Chesterfield never mind in charge of a club like Liverpool. The shocking thing is they could end up with 2 trophies this season which is more than 18 other Prem sides will be able to say. This will paper over the obvious cracks. If Kenny is not such at LFC legend he would have been booted yonks back. Yes Carroll was ridiculously overpriced and is unsuited to LFC style of play.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Ah the old cup excuse....yes,I forgot that they have that huge game on Saturday,it's a shame,after their greatness of the late seventies and the next twenty years, that Liverpool are now simply a wee team that can only realistically win the 2 domestic cups, both of which are now, lets face it, non events in the modern day game eh,unless of course you are a club who's only realistic chance of silverware nowadays is the two cups that the bigger teams treat as Micky Moose now?
		
Click to expand...

Thats right mickey mouse cups, and which teams have won it in the last 10 years:-

FA cup - Chelsea 3 times, Man U, Arsenal 3 times, City, Liverpool.

League cup - Man U 3 times, Chelsea 3 times, Liverpool twice, Spurs.

Dont know your footy much do you?


----------



## Dodger (May 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats right mickey mouse cups, and which teams have won it in the last 10 years:-

FA cup - Chelsea 3 times, Man U, Arsenal 3 times, City, Liverpool.

League cup - Man U 3 times, Chelsea 3 times, Liverpool twice, Spurs.

Dont know your footy much do you?
		
Click to expand...

Woooooooooosh!!! Predictability personified!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats right mickey mouse cups, and which teams have won it in the last 10 years:-

FA cup - Chelsea 3 times, Man U, Arsenal 3 times, City, Liverpool.

League cup - Man U 3 times, Chelsea 3 times, Liverpool twice, Spurs.

Dont know your footy much do you?
		
Click to expand...

I think any team will want to win cups yes. What I think he is getting at the the FA and League cup are not what they were. The above teams that have won it in the past have had such strong squads they have got to the semi's or final with much changed teams and I do not think they really care if they get knocked out to be honest. Only thing is though I dont think Man Utd would have liked getting knocked out by your lot though


----------



## rosecott (May 1, 2012)

A decent manager would have been able to put out a team to beat Fulham at home and still be able to put out a team with a chance in a Cup Final a few days later.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Woooooooooosh!!! Predictability personified!






Click to expand...

Ah, I see, come out with some pish statements, backed up with no facts. Facts pointed out, showing up a stupid statement. Retreat behind the nearest couch, showing picture of fish, as lack of imagination instead of backing an argument up.

Think it's you who have shown yourself up fella.

Hook, line and sinkered.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 1, 2012)

I defo wouldnt read anything into tonights performance , what did tonights game mean to pool ? nothing . big game is the final . id hope moysey would have protedcted our big game players tonight if we were in the final .. he did the right thing by the club , in reality id take a win of any cup as would alot of clubs


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2012)

Don't get so wound up guys..................simmer a wee bit.
After all, you're only talking about Liver*poo*l & King Kenny, nothing of any real consequence .

*?lime*.  (For reasons of anonimity, you understand)


----------



## bozza (May 2, 2012)

And to think of all the stick poor Roy got when he was manager! 

Least he has got a big job now


----------



## Dodger (May 2, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ah, I see, come out with some pish statements, backed up with no facts. Facts pointed out, showing up a stupid statement. Retreat behind the nearest couch, showing picture of fish, as lack of imagination instead of backing an argument up.

Think it's you who have shown yourself up fella.

Hook, line and sinkered.
		
Click to expand...

/\/\/\/\/\/\ 
Hurting.:lol:

To be fair,the facts are Liverpool are now a team who's realistic target is the 2 domestic cups,both of which are not the trophies they once were.....a statement that is 100% correct.


----------



## sawtooth (May 2, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Ah the old cup excuse....yes,I forgot that they have that huge game on Saturday,it's a shame,after their greatness of the late seventies and the next twenty years, that Liverpool are now simply a wee team that can only realistically win the 2 domestic cups, both of which are now, lets face it, non events in the modern day game eh,unless of course you are a club who's only realistic chance of silverware nowadays is the two cups that the bigger teams treat as Micky Moose now?
		
Click to expand...

Dodger you should have your own radio phone in show you would make a fortune. Adrian Durham could not hold a candle to you.:lol:


----------



## Naybrains (May 2, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Dodger you should have your own radio phone in show you would make a fortune. Adrian Durham could not hold a candle to you.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

He certainly got a face for the radio


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2012)

Dodger said:



			/\/\/\/\/\/\ 
Hurting.:lol:

To be fair,the facts are Liverpool are now a team who's realistic target is the 2 domestic cups,both of which are not the trophies they once were.....a statement that is 100% correct.
		
Click to expand...

"the two cups that the bigger teams treat as Micky Moose now?" 

Selective editing now. As shown most of the winners of the last 10 years have been the "big" teams. 

Yes Liverpool are crap this season in the league, can't deny that, but potentially winning 2 of the 3 comps we have entered will be a solace. Look at Celtic, win the league due to Rangers troubles, but can't do feck all else against teams with not even a tenth of their budget.Happy with that?

Not wound up, just like to engage in decent discussion. However when boring arguments/factually incorrect crap gets thrown about, I like to challenge them. After all posting "best league in the world" after a crap prem game every two weeks is hardly cutting edge, is it. 

Its like talking with the 55 year old uncle who still lives at home, who loves winding all the grandkids up, or the pub bigot.

Cogent argument, bring it on, randomly spewed pish on king kenny/prem is crap at selective times is frankly getting boring now.

Dont feel hurt dodge, just come up with a new subject matter, or even do a few paragraphs next time.

Happy larry


----------



## bozza (May 2, 2012)

What I don't get is why Liverpool fans are sticking up for Kenny. Since he has been their you have been on one of your worst league runs you have had in years. If he had been their since the start of the season and the current form had been the same then you would be looking at maybe fighting relegation.

Yeah you won the Carling cup and you have the chance to win the FA Cup but with the money Kenny has spent you should be challenging for the league or at least a champions league spot. 

Others may not think it but from a personal view and other people I know Kenny is really making you become a disliked club with his attitude with the media.


----------



## Dodger (May 2, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			"the two cups that the bigger teams treat as Micky Moose now?" 

Selective editing now. As shown most of the winners of the last 10 years have been the "big" teams. 

Yes Liverpool are crap this season in the league, can't deny that, but potentially winning 2 of the 3 comps we have entered will be a solace. Look at Celtic, win the league due to Rangers troubles, but can't do feck all else against teams with not even a tenth of their budget.Happy with that?

Not wound up, just like to engage in decent discussion. However when boring arguments/factually incorrect crap gets thrown about, I like to challenge them. After all posting "best league in the world" after a crap prem game every two weeks is hardly cutting edge, is it. 

Its like talking with the 55 year old uncle who still lives at home, who loves winding all the grandkids up, or the pub bigot.

Cogent argument, bring it on, randomly spewed pish on king kenny/prem is crap at selective times is frankly getting boring now.

Dont feel hurt dodge, just come up with a new subject matter, or even do a few paragraphs next time.

Happy larry 

Click to expand...

Of course you are not wound up,I can really see that.

Not sure what the Old Firm have to do with the thread?

I am also unsure which bits of my posts are factually incorrect,the bit that says that the 2 cups are now Mickey Mouse (they are despite the fact the bigger teams and Liverpool have won them recently),the bit were I state the 2 cups are Liverpools only realistic chance of silverware and the bit that says Kenny is a has been?

And in my last paragraph thanks for calling me a bigot,I may wind folk up now and again but really I am not on the wind up here,your teams gaffer is a fud...fact.:ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2012)

bozza said:



			What I don't get is why Liverpool fans are sticking up for Kenny. Since he has been their you have been on one of your worst league runs you have had in years. If he had been their since the start of the season and the current form had been the same then you would be looking at maybe fighting relegation.

Yeah you won the Carling cup and you have the chance to win the FA Cup but with the money Kenny has spent you should be challenging for the league or at least a champions league spot. 

Others may not think it but from a personal view and other people I know Kenny is really making you become a disliked club with his attitude with the media.
		
Click to expand...

Sentiment, loyalty, hope, the fact he managed arguably the best ever LFC side (87-89). Last year he united the club again after the balls up the previous yanks had made, and pulled us out of the bottom 3 (where Roy left us -whatever happened to him).

With every home league defeat/draw though it is getting harder and harder to defend him and hope for the future. However, up until 2-3 weeks ago we had battered everyone at Anfield, but not had the results, away form has either seen great wins, or painful defeats. Normally home form should be the easier to fix, so some hope for next season, but will the new yanks trust him with a large purse again - doubtful.

I think the crux is we were bottom 3, a fractured club and doing crap last season. He won us our first trophy in 6years, unified the club, may win another. That has what has bought hime time. major down sides have been the Suarez affair and the league form.

Probably in a nutshell, but each individual LFC fan will have their own views.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 2, 2012)

bozza said:



			What I don't get is why Liverpool fans are sticking up for Kenny. Since he has been their you have been on one of your worst league runs you have had in years.* If he had been their since the start of the season *and the current form had been the same then you would be looking at maybe fighting relegation.

Yeah you won the Carling cup and you have the chance to win the FA Cup but with the money Kenny has spent you should be challenging for the league or at least a champions league spot. 

Others may not think it but from a personal view and other people I know Kenny is really making you become a disliked club with his attitude with the media.
		
Click to expand...

Agree matey apart from the bit I have highlighted in bold. Kenny has been there since the start of the season unless I am misunderstanding your post


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Of course you are not wound up,I can really see that.

Not sure what the Old Firm have to do with the thread?

I am also unsure which bits of my posts are factually incorrect,the bit that says that the 2 cups are now Mickey Mouse (they are despite the fact the bigger teams and Liverpool have won them recently),the bit were I state the 2 cups are Liverpools only realistic chance of silverware and the bit that says Kenny is a has been?

And in my last paragraph thanks for calling me a bigot,I may wind folk up now and again but really I am not on the wind up here,your teams gaffer is a fud...fact.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't call you a bigot, fella, just said it was like talking to the pub bigot, or the wind up uncle. Well done a longer post than normal. Mickey mouse trophies are normally only classed as them, by the losing clubs.

He has been a fud in the league, can't argue. Put some smiles on our faces this season though. Maybe we do need a change at the end of the season.

I brought the old firm in as you seem to be anti-everything, I thought I'd give you the opportunity to be pro-something. Easy to be a critic.

Kisses and hugs.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 2, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			I defo wouldnt read anything into tonights performance , what did tonights game mean to pool ? nothing . big game is the final . id hope moysey would have protedcted our big game players tonight if we were in the final .. he did the right thing by the club , in reality id take a win of any cup as would alot of clubs
		
Click to expand...

I'm not gonna get too excited about Fulham winning at Liverpool, they say you need to win the games against teams around after all and Liverpool are just another mid-table team like West Brom or Stoke :whoo:


----------



## Naybrains (May 8, 2012)

What a manager....Liverpool 3 Chelsea 0 after 26 mins!
Terry having a mare tonight - couldn't happen to a nicer person


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2012)

Looks like Chelski will have to beat Bayern in their own backyard to qualify for next year's CL................

Bang goes DiMatteo if they don't...


----------



## chris661 (May 8, 2012)

Patience the night is still young.


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Patience the night is still young.
		
Click to expand...

Getting older though......


----------



## Andy808 (May 8, 2012)

Shame we didn't work out this is how to play and beat them on Saturday. 
Oh well. Made up they won't get 4th though.


----------



## Essex_Stu (May 8, 2012)

Very good performance by Liverpool tonight but Suarez is a nasty little piece of s**t. Forearm smash and a karate kick, what next?


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2012)

Good result yes buts whats with the Chelsea line up have they given up on 4th spot before tonights game or what?


----------



## Essex_Stu (May 8, 2012)

Terrible line up, Ferriera is useless, Turnball was brought because he was English, Malouda has been awful for 2 seasons, Sturridge looks disheartened and Essien is not the player he was before Injury. We need to spend big again but that isn't possible without Champions League football bext year.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			Terrible line up, Ferriera is useless, Turnball was brought because he was English, Malouda has been awful for 2 seasons, Sturridge looks disheartened and Essien is not the player he was before Injury. We need to spend big again but that isn't possible without Champions League football bext year.
		
Click to expand...

Why all the changes though thats my point just seems strange to me what with you having Blackburn who are already down the chance for a top 4 spot was still there. Seems as though they are pinning everything on the Bayern game to me. Old Romans gonna have to dib into his pockets if the gamble dont come off.


----------



## Andy808 (May 8, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			Very good performance by Liverpool tonight but Suarez is a nasty little piece of s**t. Forearm smash and a karate kick, what next?
		
Click to expand...

He could start rolling around on the floor like he's been hit in the face when it was his chest and look up to make sure he "assailant" has got a card he didn't deserve. 
Just can't for the life of me remember who I've seen do that in the not so distant past. Anyone?


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 8, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			He could start rolling around on the floor like he's been hit in the face when it was his chest and look up to make sure he "assailant" has got a card he didn't deserve. 
Just can't for the life of me remember who I've seen do that in the not so distant past. Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Drogba am I correct Drogba = Diver and play actor
                               Suarez = Diver and play actor, All round nasty piece of work
                               Drogba and Suarez = Both great players   

Fair assessment


----------



## Essex_Stu (May 8, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Drogba am I correct Drogba = Diver and play actor
                               Suarez = Diver and play actor, All round nasty piece of work
                               Drogba and Suarez = Both great players   

Fair assessment

Click to expand...

Agree fully. Andy the difference is Drogba is a diver etc Suarez is just vile and nasty, a bit like JT in many ways.


----------



## Andy808 (May 8, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			Agree fully. Andy the difference is Drogba is a diver etc Suarez is just vile and nasty, a bit like JT in many ways.
		
Click to expand...

I take my hat off to you my friend. A Chavski supporter who realises the true extent of that man. 
I totally understand what you mean about Suarez as it's becoming harder and harder to defend the man when he openly admits he would cheat. That is not, was not and never will be the Liverpool way. 
Sadly at the moment we need him But I won't be disappointed when we do sell him on.


----------



## Slime (May 8, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			Agree fully. Andy the difference is Drogba is a diver etc Suarez is just vile and nasty, a bit like JT in many ways.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, when it comes vile & nasty, John Teary has a global patent.
John Terry is actually an anagram of 'I have absolutely every characteristic that is vile and disgusting in human beings, please hate me, I deserve it', give or take a few letters.  

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (May 8, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			I take my hat off to you my friend. A Chavski supporter who realises the true extent of that man. 
I totally understand what you mean about Suarez as it's becoming harder and harder to defend the man when he openly admits he would cheat. *That is not, was not and never will be the Liverpool way. *
Sadly at the moment we need him But I won't be disappointed when we do sell him on.
		
Click to expand...

Of course Liverpool cheat, they're a football team, they all cheat!


----------



## Andy808 (May 8, 2012)

Slime said:



			Of course Liverpool cheat, they're a football team, they all cheat!
		
Click to expand...

That may be so but we don't bloody advertise it do we!!!!!


----------



## Essex_Stu (May 8, 2012)

and finally and hopefully a liverpool supporter not living on past glories..........only joking mate. I was a season ticket holder at Chelsea for a few years and seeing the player Drogba can be when he stays on his feet just drives me mad when he starts rolling on the floor like hes been shot. When hes in the mood he is unstoppable. I used to think JT was a legend but with all his actions over the past few years including the racism against Ferdinand and the kick at Pedro it makes me sick to have him as Chelsea captain.


----------



## kmdmr1 (May 8, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			What a manager....Liverpool 3 Chelsea 0 after 26 mins!
Terry having a mare tonight - couldn't happen to a nicer person
		
Click to expand...

King Kenny????????????????????? (What a manager) your team has won the lowest trophy of all,and gonna finish 30 points plus off the PL Winners,but dont tell me next year next year your gonna win the league (again).
LFC are miles away from competing for the PL,they are an average team with average players,good cup team (IMO) nothing else........


----------



## Slime (May 8, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			I used to think JT was a legend but with all his actions over the past few years including the racism against Ferdinand and the kick at Pedro it makes me sick to have him as Chelsea captain.
		
Click to expand...

It makes me sick to have him as England captain, in fact, it makes me feel sick to think that he still represents England at all!
*
Slime*.


----------



## bozza (May 8, 2012)

Slime said:



			It makes me sick to have him as England captain, in fact, it makes me feel sick to think that he still represents England at all!
*
Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Did he not have the captincy removed by Cappelo?

Obviously he has left now but i can't see Roy making him captain again.


----------



## Andy808 (May 8, 2012)

bozza said:



			Did he not have the captincy removed by Cappelo?

Obviously he has left now but i can't see Roy making him captain again.
		
Click to expand...

No he had it removed by the FA and it got Cappelo really p*ssed and he left/was pushed/ they threatened to shoot him.
I'm still hoping he gets injured before the euros.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 9, 2012)

kmdmr1 said:



			King Kenny????????????????????? (What a manager) your team has won the lowest trophy of all,and gonna finish 30 points plus off the PL Winners,but dont tell me next year next year your gonna win the league (again).
LFC are miles away from competing for the PL,they are an average team with average players,good cup team (IMO) nothing else........
		
Click to expand...

Good cup team????  They've only win a mickey mouse trophy.

The fact that chelsea, arsenal, spurs Newcastle will probably finish 20+ points be hind the eventual title winners shows exactly how far city and utd are ahead and it will take more than Â£100m to spend on players to compete for 38 games and not 28 like what's happened this season.


----------



## Naybrains (May 9, 2012)

kmdmr1 said:



			King Kenny????????????????????? (What a manager) your team has won the lowest trophy of all,and gonna finish 30 points plus off the PL Winners,but dont tell me next year next year your gonna win the league (again).
LFC are miles away from competing for the PL,they are an average team with average players,good cup team (IMO) nothing else........
		
Click to expand...

Errmmm "Your Team" - Not my team fella 

Read the start of the thread


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2012)

kmdmr1 said:



			King Kenny????????????????????? (What a manager) your team has won the lowest trophy of all,and gonna finish 30 points plus off the PL Winners,but dont tell me next year next year your gonna win the league (again).
LFC are miles away from competing for the PL,they are an average team with average players,good cup team (IMO) nothing else........
		
Click to expand...

We still "get" to some people though, considering we're supposed no-marks. Don't we?


----------



## bladeplayer (May 9, 2012)

kmdmr1 said:



			King Kenny????????????????????? (What a manager) your team has won the lowest trophy of all,and gonna finish 30 points plus off the PL Winners,but dont tell me next year next year your gonna win the league (again).
LFC are miles away from competing for the PL,they are an average team with average players,good cup team (IMO) nothing else........
		
Click to expand...

Id love us to win any trophy .. as would alot of other club supporters (sorry fans ) on here ,
they have won a cup & qualified for europe .. if thats a very bad season il take it please .. ok they have dropped off top 4 for now , but as Stuart C says on a different thread if you keep sacking managers willy nilly youl end up nowhere .. pick a manager & stick with him ..


----------



## Matty (May 9, 2012)

I suspect Kenny has the first half of next season to prove his work John W Henry is no idiot in sport having turned around the Red Sox.

Kenny needs to clear some players out and get some new blood in. A clinical finisher would be a good start if one can be found. If results don't go the right way with no European distractions in the first half of next year I think a new manager will be brought in.


----------



## Shaunmg (May 9, 2012)

The American model for sports clubs that the Yanks have introduced is different from what we are used to. Itâ€™s the director of football where the buck stops, he is responsible ultimately, and hence the reason Comolli was sacked. Comolli had the final word on signings, and contrary to popular myths, also who those signing would be. Discussions and targeting of the new crop of players were underway before Kenny even got the job.

Under the American model, Dalglish is nothing more than the head team coach, and figure head for the club, with limited influence on signings and sales. He gets what he was given, okay it could be said he didnâ€™t make the best of it, but it was no surprise to me that it was Comolli sacked and not Dalglish. Anyone who believes the Yanks saved Kenny because of his reputation, are utterly deluding themselves. Sentiment does not enter their corporate minds 

Comolliâ€™s signings have not performed. Hopefully Carol has now turned a corner, his last few games might suggest it. Henderson, I believe is a player for the future. I saw a couple of flashes of the 17 year old Sterling last night that reminded me of Ronaldo. I really hope Dalglish is given at least one more season to the end of his contract. A serious challenge for a top four place, even if they donâ€™t make it, would be my bench mark for a contact renewal


----------



## Atticus_Finch (May 9, 2012)

"I have no problem being completely blinded by the legend and romanticism of Dalglish. Frankly, if I weren't, I'd have to wonder why I supported the club. But all of that aside, managers used to be given a good amount of time to put together what they were building. And really, football hasn't changed, it's only the people watching it that has.

And anyways, two years ago if someone told me Dalglish was coming back as manager and we were going to give him Â£100m and he was going to blow the lot on silver platters of coke and hookers, I'd have replied, "Yeah, but Kenny's going to be our manager."

When I talk to people who feel different, by the point in the conversation that I realise they don't feel like me, the length of that conversation has already exceeded my interest in it.

He's Kenny. He may not be bigger than the club, but he was big enough to carry it on his shoulders. All this Twitter-age srubbish about "Kenny's not immune from criticism" and "Kenny's not untouchable" is for the birds. Yes, he is, actually. The sheer tonnage of what that man did on and off the pitch for our club would stop a million-head herd of buffalo in its tracks and amounts to more than everything all the knobs in the Twitterverse have ever contributed in their lives. So they get to shut up, and he gets to manage our club. Because if the time comes when he isn't the man for the job anymore, then who am I going to trust to realise that? Mr Kenneth Dalglish himself, or some knob on the internet?

We're Liverpool Football Club. Sort yourselves out. "


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2012)

Atticus_Finch said:



			"I have no problem being completely blinded by the legend and romanticism of Dalglish. Frankly, if I weren't, I'd have to wonder why I supported the club. But all of that aside, managers used to be given a good amount of time to put together what they were building. And really, football hasn't changed, it's only the people watching it that has.

And anyways, two years ago if someone told me Dalglish was coming back as manager and we were going to give him Â£100m and he was going to blow the lot on silver platters of coke and hookers, I'd have replied, "Yeah, but Kenny's going to be our manager."

When I talk to people who feel different, by the point in the conversation that I realise they don't feel like me, the length of that conversation has already exceeded my interest in it.

He's Kenny. He may not be bigger than the club, but he was big enough to carry it on his shoulders. All this Twitter-age srubbish about "Kenny's not immune from criticism" and "Kenny's not untouchable" is for the birds. Yes, he is, actually. The sheer tonnage of what that man did on and off the pitch for our club would stop a million-head herd of buffalo in its tracks and amounts to more than everything all the knobs in the Twitterverse have ever contributed in their lives. So they get to shut up, and he gets to manage our club. Because if the time comes when he isn't the man for the job anymore, then who am I going to trust to realise that? Mr Kenneth Dalglish himself, or some knob on the internet?

We're Liverpool Football Club. Sort yourselves out. "
		
Click to expand...

Nice impassioned defence Atticus. Your right to an extent, it is ok other club's fans seeing everything in the cold light of day. I know they will say that that is what is needed. But it is our club and we will make our own mistakes. In this time of not much passion and loyalty, we are being slagged off for it.

You pick your clubs well -  Carnoustie and LFC, lucky chap.

BTW - would this weeks goal of the season have been Torres's shot that hit the bar, if that would have gone in. Fantastic first touch, short burst of pace, then what was nearly one of the best finishes I'd ever seen with a powerful well placed shot?


----------



## Dodger (May 15, 2012)

Rumours circulating that the club have finally done the correct thing and given yesterdays man the bullet.


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## G1BB0 (May 15, 2012)

rumours schmumours

until its in writing and a done deal I will take all the gossip with a pinch of salt please


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 15, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			rumours schmumours

until its in writing and a done deal I will take all the gossip with a pinch of salt please 

Click to expand...

Just like them "Jelavic is at Melwood, now" - 

Wish that one would have been true.


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2012)

4pm announcement on all accounts


----------



## G1BB0 (May 15, 2012)

Mourinho apparently


----------



## pokerjoke (May 15, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Mourinho apparently 

Click to expand...




They will need someone of this stature to get them up the table.
Imo it will take a couple of years even to get them in the top four.
All the real big players have clubs,and Liverpool need at least 8 new ones.
Dalglish is king Kenny to Liverpool fans.
And to me as a utd supporter he was a great player.
But his management style is poor,also hes a nightmare with the press.
Good luck to him in whatever he does,but imo its time to move on for
Liverpool before its too late.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 15, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			They will need someone of this stature to get them up the table.
Imo it will take a couple of years even to get them in the top four.
All the real big players have clubs,and Liverpool need at least 8 new ones.
Dalglish is king Kenny to Liverpool fans.
And to me as a utd supporter he was a great player.
But his management style is poor,also hes a nightmare with the press.
Good luck to him in whatever he does,but imo its time to move on for
Liverpool before its too late.
		
Click to expand...


And the press have been very polite to and about him every week haven't they.

Another rumour from Twitter.


Sacking dalglish is not the answer


----------



## pokerjoke (May 15, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			And the press have been very polite to and about him every week haven't they.

Another rumour from Twitter.


Sacking dalglish is not the answer
		
Click to expand...





I think sacking Daglish is a way forward.
But it has to be someone with experience at a big club that comes in.
The team itself needs a massive overhall.
You need a manager that attracts big players,if Liverpool can
afford them.


----------



## thecraw (May 15, 2012)

Dalgleish was the easy simple lazy way forward which has been proven so. If Liverpool want to progress they need a forward thinking strong and ambitious manager. Basically everything that "King Kenny" is not!


----------



## Dodger (May 15, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Dalgleish was the easy simple lazy way forward which has been proven so. If Liverpool want to progress they need a forward thinking strong and ambitious manager. Basically everything that "King Kenny" is not!
		
Click to expand...

Neil Lennon then......?:clap:

Seriously,I really don't get these folk who still say booting him isn't the answer. What has he done that merits backing him bar winning a mickey moose cup?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 15, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			I think sacking Daglish is a way forward.
But it has to be someone with experience at a big club that comes in.
The team itself needs a massive overhall.
You need a manager that attracts big players,if Liverpool can
afford them.
		
Click to expand...

The last 2 days names like Lambert Martinez have been linked with us and both will be no improvement whatsoever.

How long will the next manager be given??


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			The last 2 days names like *Lambert Martinez* have been linked with us and both will be no improvement whatsoever.

How long will the next manager be given??
		
Click to expand...

Who is Lambert Martinez? I've never heard of him .


----------



## pokerjoke (May 15, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			The last 2 days names like Lambert Martinez have been linked with us and both will be no improvement whatsoever.

How long will the next manager be given??
		
Click to expand...



Read the reply first.
I said a big manager with experience.
If Liverpool carry on with managers like you have mentioned
they wont improve.
Liverpool need a major overhall or it will get worse.
32 Points behind City is ridiculous for a club of your stature.
Surely Daglish has a lot to answer too.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 15, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			The last 2 days names like Lambert Martinez have been linked with us and both will be no improvement whatsoever.

How long will the next manager be given??
		
Click to expand...



Those two managers have been linked to Villa


----------



## chris661 (May 15, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			The last 2 days names like Lambert Martinez have been linked with us and both will be no improvement whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? Lambert wouldn't be an improvement?  He has done a magnificent job with Norwich. Martinez might not be that great granted, but to say they would be no improvement whatsoever is laughable.


----------



## Marshy77 (May 15, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Seriously? Lambert wouldn't be an improvement? He has done a magnificent job with Norwich. Martinez might not be that great granted, but to say they would be no improvement whatsoever is laughable.
		
Click to expand...

He has but there's no massive pressure at Norwich, they've stayed up and he's the man of the moment if they went down then it wouldn't have been that bigger shock. Granted he seems like a decent manager who can work with players without the ability or profile of most of the Liverpool squad, its a massive jump from Norwich to Liverpool and I'm not sure he'd be up to it plus like someone else said surely a more experienced tougher manager would now be suited to come in and make drastic changes throughout the squad. Martinez is similar and I think would be best equipped for the Villa job - go in, turn them round, work with the younger players they have and develop them alongside some new more experienced heads whilst trying to keep players like Given, Dunn, Agbonlahor, Petrov (perhaps), Ireland. Plus he'd get the backing of the Villa fans from the start, they can't do much worse than this season.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 15, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			rumours schmumours

until its in writing and a done deal I will take all the gossip with a pinch of salt please 

Click to expand...

Bookies are very very rarely wrong with these things and they have suspended the betting on 'king kenny' being there next season.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 15, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Sacking dalglish is not the answer
		
Click to expand...

Over the last decade football has changed in that money rules and these American football style owners want to see a return on investment and unfortunately it has to be immediate rather than later. Liverpools season, lowest number of victories in their history, lowest points since 50's,  fewest goals for 2 decades and lowest finish for 20 years. And ending below Everton. 

The owners cant see it getting any better under the current regime. Pays your money takes your choice.


----------



## CrapHacker18 (May 15, 2012)

anotherdouble said:



			Bookies are very very rarely wrong with these things and they have suspended the betting on 'king kenny' being there next season.
		
Click to expand...

That's an easy call.

Even if they don't sack him, the chances are he'll walk.

He's never been one for rolling up his sleeves and fighting on when the going gets tough, has he?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 15, 2012)

CrapHacker18 said:



			That's an easy call.

Even if they don't sack him, the chances are he'll walk.

He's never been one for rolling up his sleeves and fighting on when the going gets tough, has he?
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't take a massive amount of money to suspend these types of markets, look at the England job when arry was 1/7 and woy was 10/1.


----------



## Dodger (May 16, 2012)

Cheeribye Kenny!!:ears:


----------



## Snelly (May 16, 2012)

Dalglish just got fired.....


----------



## 6inchcup (May 16, 2012)

just got a text from a good mate who is a LFC supporter and he said MARTINEZ has been seen at anfield this afternoon!!!!


----------



## bladeplayer (May 16, 2012)

AH POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  !!! Jusy heard they sacked him . American business must not have mersey memories .. as a blue id have preferred he stayed ..


----------



## CrapHacker18 (May 16, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			AH POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!! Jusy heard they sacked him . American business must not have mersey memories .. as a blue id have preferred he stayed .. 

Click to expand...

Hehe.

I understand what you're saying.

The biased side of me says he's never been any good as a manager once the going gets tough, and Liverpool are well rid, but all the top 6 sides will have one less club to worry about all the while he's still there. 

The objective side of me says he wasn't far off creating a half decent side - if only a few of those shots that hit the woodwork went in, he'd have been safe, and Liverpool would have been challenging for Europe.

But

His default mode is still to not lose - look at the Carling Cup tie against City once they got their nose in front.  It worked this time, but it often doesn't.

And that is not the way to success in the Premiership nowadays.

So overall, a good move for Liverpool, a bad move for Spurs and Arsenal, I fear.


----------



## CrapHacker18 (May 16, 2012)

Oh, and I said the racism stuff would come back to haunt him......

:ears:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2012)

Surely it doesn't come as any surprise. You simply can't live on reputation and past glories alone and had Kenny been at toher clubs you could argue he may actually have gone during the season. I think it's a good thing in a way. Get rid now before he does lose the goodwill of the fans and get whoever gets it can have a rebuild. I hate to say it but mid table (7-10th) is all you can expect for a season or two until the new guy gets rid of a lot of deadwood and gets some players in who look like they want to put the shirt on and play and have a bit about them.

I like Liverpool. Loved the great teams of the 70's and 80's and its sad to see any top club in descent. They have been out of contention for a long time and I think City, United and Chelsea have proved you have to buy a good squad and that is where the difference has come. Liverpool have often lacked quality in the starting XI and have had little or no suitable replacements to cover injury and suspension. There are a lot of positions that need new players in (and cover) and that won't come cheap or quickly


----------



## Naybrains (May 16, 2012)

Sky Sports news has just shown a few of his post match interviews from throughout this season.....Cringe!!
He's been a PR disaster in my opinion. (this season)
Good to see Steve Clarke still with the club though, seems a decent enough coach.


----------



## Naybrains (May 16, 2012)

Cappello might be a good shout as Kennys successor?


----------



## Dodger (May 16, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Cappello might be a good shout as Kennys successor?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 16, 2012)

I wonder if there may be a shock appointment as manager, by that someone not even mentioned yet. The yanks dont mess about and I really think they may already have bookmarked someone to do the job + a load of cash for players.

Ever the optimist me


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 16, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I wonder if there may be a shock appointment as manager, by that someone not even mentioned yet. The yanks dont mess about and I really think they may already have bookmarked someone to do the job + a load of cash for players.

Ever the optimist me 

Click to expand...

George Graham?  He's available.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 16, 2012)

I would take 1-0's for top 4


----------



## MadAdey (May 17, 2012)

The only man for would be Mourhinio......


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 17, 2012)

Dodger said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

Come on then dodge, who should get the job, and reasons why. 50 words minimum.....


----------



## Stuart_C (May 17, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Sky Sports news has just shown a few of his post match interviews from throughout this season.....Cringe!!
He's been a PR disaster in my opinion. (this season)
Good to see Steve Clarke still with the club though, seems a decent enough coach.
		
Click to expand...

That's funny as he was described as "a breath of fresh air' by the media when he came back, or is it because he wasn't best of mates with them and not playing ball?

As for Steve Clarke surely as 1st team coach he should be given his marching orders aswell, coaching the team to eight place.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 17, 2012)

Options ?? .... Yer man Bob Bradley or Bruce Arena they will know the American way ... wonder whats the odds on Rafa to return ?


----------



## Slime (May 17, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surely it doesn't come as any surprise. You simply can't live on reputation and past glories alone and had Kenny been at other clubs you could argue he may actually have gone during the season. I think it's a good thing in a way. Get rid now before he does lose the goodwill of the fans and get whoever gets it can have a rebuild. I hate to say it but *mid table (7-10th) is all you can expect for a season or two until the new guy gets rid of a lot of deadwood* and gets some players in who look like they want to put the shirt on and play and have a bit about them.

I like Liverpool. Loved the great teams of the 70's and 80's and *its sad to see any top club in descent.* They have been out of contention for a long time and I think *City, United and Chelsea have proved you have to buy a good squad and that is where the difference has come*. Liverpool have often lacked quality in the starting XI and have had little or no suitable replacements to cover injury and suspension. There are a lot of positions that need new players in (and cover) and that won't come cheap or quickly
		
Click to expand...

How long did Hodgson get............half a season! Listened to a lot of 'pool fans last night, all moaning that KD wasn't given long enough. 'He should have been given one more season' a lot of them were saying, hypocrites! They couldn't get rid of Hodgson quick enough..................if your face doesn't fit......

In my opinion it's good to see a once successful club in descent, for two reasons. Firstly, it means that another club & fanbase taste success they otherwise wouldn't have, and it's always good to see different clubs vying for honours, and secondly, I find it interesting seeing how those failing clubs fare. Sometimes badly, (as in Nottingham Forest or Leeds United), and sometimes extremely well as in Man City.

Yes, buying a good squad is essential, that's what managers are given a transfer budget for and that is what Liverpool have been spectacularly unsuccessful at. They are the third highest spenders in Premier League history.................and for what?

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 17, 2012)

Slime said:



			How long did Hodgson get............half a season! Listened to a lot of 'pool fans last night, all moaning that KD wasn't given long enough. 'He should have been given one more season' a lot of them were saying, hypocrites! They couldn't get rid of Hodgson quick enough..................if your face doesn't fit......

In my opinion it's good to see a once successful club in descent, for two reasons. Firstly, it means that another club & fanbase taste success they otherwise wouldn't have, and it's always good to see different clubs vying for honours, and secondly, I find it interesting seeing how those failing clubs fare. Sometimes badly, (as in Nottingham Forest or Leeds United), and sometimes extremely well as in Man City.

Yes, buying a good squad is essential, that's what managers are given a transfer budget for and that is what Liverpool have been spectacularly unsuccessful at. They are the third highest spenders in Premier League history.................and for what?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Para 1 - This old chestnut. We were bottom 4 when Roy left, out of the carling cup, playing rubbish footy. We'd also had the "best performance of the season" after Everton drubbed us. Rumours of signing Carlton Cole, Robert Huth. 

Para 2 - Agree in the main, it is nice to see others join the party. When Man U fail though, they will have a lot farther to fall than anyone else.

Para 3 - It normally always costs more money to catch up with the leaders, than it is to stay at the top.

Again,when Fergie goes, would you want Roy Hodgson????


----------



## Slime (May 17, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Para 1 - This old chestnut. We were bottom 4 when Roy left, out of the carling cup, playing rubbish footy. We'd also had the "best performance of the season" after Everton drubbed us. Rumours of signing Carlton Cole, Robert Huth. 

Para 2 - Agree in the main, it is nice to see others join the party. When Man U fail though, they will have a lot farther to fall than anyone else.

Para 3 - It normally always costs more money to catch up with the leaders, than it is to stay at the top.

Again,*when Fergie goes, would you want Roy Hodgson????*

Click to expand...

Para 1. Fair point, I still don't think Hodgson was given enough time though.
Para 2. Couldn't agree more, the higher they are, the further they fall.
Para 3. Agreed again, however, after spending more than Man Utd over the last 20 years they are still woefully short. In fact they are further away than they have ever been!

You are assumning I'm a Man Utd supporter . 
I think when Fergie goes he'll be replaced by either Moyes or Mourinho. For United's sake I hope it's Moyes. Mourinho is a great coach but not a particularly pleasant person.................too arrogant..............he'll believe he's bigger than the club.
I'll reserve judgement on Hodgson until he's finished with England. 

*Slime*.


----------



## jpenno (May 17, 2012)

Slime said:



			Para 1. Fair point, I still don't think Hodgson was given enough time though.
Para 2. Couldn't agree more, the higher they are, the further they fall.
Para 3. Agreed again, however, after spending more than Man Utd over the last 20 years they are still woefully short. In fact they are further away than they have ever been!

You are assumning I'm a Man Utd supporter . 
I think when Fergie goes he'll be replaced by either Moyes or Mourinho. For United's sake I hope it's Moyes. Mourinho is a great coach but not a particularly pleasant person.................too arrogant..............he'll believe he's bigger than the club.
*I'll reserve judgement on Hodgson until he's finished with England*. 

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

That will be the 19th June 2012 then!

The press will hound him out after England lose all three qualifiers


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 17, 2012)

Just heard AVB's name mentioned to replace Kenny, anyone else heard this?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 17, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Just heard AVB's name mentioned to replace Kenny, anyone else heard this?
		
Click to expand...


Watch out for that massive iceberg ahead!!!

Managers like him are no improvement on kenny at all.


----------



## Dodger (May 17, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on then dodge, who should get the job, and reasons why. 50 words minimum..... 

Click to expand...

Pardew,he's done wonders with a team of usually mid table ability so he fits the bill perfectly here.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 17, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Pardew,he's done wonders with a team of usually mid table ability so he fits the bill perfectly here.
		
Click to expand...

Haha come on dodger you can do better than that.


----------



## Dodger (May 17, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha come on dodger you can do better than that.
		
Click to expand...

????:mmm:


----------



## Tiger (May 17, 2012)

Roberto Martinez..... Now that would be interesting. 

Funniest thing I've read was a tweet by Iain Carter. Liverpool fan "the problem with Kenny is that you should never go back" Reporter "so who would you like to see takeover?" Liverpool fan "Rafa". You couldn't make it up!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 17, 2012)

Tiger said:



			Roberto Martinez..... Now that would be interesting. 

Funniest thing I've read was a tweet by Iain Carter. Liverpool fan "the problem with Kenny is that you should never go back" Reporter "so who would you like to see takeover?" Liverpool fan "Rafa". You couldn't make it up!!!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


An experienced European cup winning manager or a young manager who has just about saved his team from relegation 3yrs on the bounce I know who I'd rather have.


----------



## Dodger (May 17, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			An experienced European cup winning manager or a young manager who has just about saved his team from relegation 3yrs on the bounce I know who I'd rather have.
		
Click to expand...

Yer right,Roberto will see you right,may go to the final game but he has the experience.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 17, 2012)

Tiger said:



			Funniest thing I've read was a tweet by Iain Carter. Liverpool fan "the problem with Kenny is that you should never go back" Reporter "so who would you like to see takeover?" Liverpool fan "Rafa". You couldn't make it up!!!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			An experienced European cup winning manager or a young manager who has just about saved his team from relegation 3yrs on the bounce I know who I'd rather have.
		
Click to expand...

i think it was the irony rather than the rafa appointment that that Tiger was finding funny


----------



## Stuart_C (May 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			i think it was the irony rather than the rafa appointment that that Tiger was finding funny
		
Click to expand...

I know I found quite funny myself.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 17, 2012)

What is the feeling around Liverpool as to who will get the job ??

Id say most would be happy with Rafa , i think it could be martinez ? seeing as they went public about asking Wigan to speak to him ...


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 17, 2012)

Its not going to happen, but would love it if it did:-

Mourinho,Guardiola.

It may happen, and I would be very happy with:-

Van Gaal, Hiddink, Ancelotti, Rijkaard

It's a possible and I wouldn't be too downhearted:-

AVB, Klopp

Its not ideal and would have mixed feelings:-

Rafa

I dont want them, but best of the rest:-

Rodgers
Lambert

Lovely fella, plays nice footy, but has had 3 good months out of 24

Martinez.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			What is the feeling around Liverpool as to who will get the job ??

Id say most would be happy with Rafa , i think it could be martinez ? seeing as they went public about asking Wigan to speak to him ...
		
Click to expand...

The lads I go the match with don't want martinez and would be happy to see rafa back. The biggest worry for me is there is nobody of football experience on the board or within the club to advise these two yanks on who to appoint.

These fellas know nothing about football and I'm worried were their taking advice from.

This is the most important decision the yanks will make so they have to get the right man in with a European pedigree and back him to the hilt with money and time.

Dave whelan broke the news, not LFC.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 17, 2012)

yea i wouldnt be so sure of Martinez been honest , ok they stayed up with some extra ordinary results , how much of that was the managers skill is hard to know , & if it was down to good management then wot d hell was he doing the first two thirds of the season ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			yea i wouldnt be so sure of Martinez been honest , ok they stayed up with some extra ordinary results , how much of that was the managers skill is hard to know , & if it was down to good management then wot d hell was he doing the first two thirds of the season ?
		
Click to expand...

Nail knocked on the head. Some have said "he made a great tactical change, by going to 3-4-3" - Yes, but it took him 6 months to do it (or 21 months).


----------



## Stuart_C (May 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			yea i wouldnt be so sure of Martinez been honest , ok they stayed up with some extra ordinary results , how much of that was the managers skill is hard to know , & if it was down to good management then wot d hell was he doing the first two thirds of the season ?
		
Click to expand...


Flavour of the month just like Roy was.

I like martinez I just don't think we as a club can afford to gamble with a rookie manager.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 17, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Flavour of the month just like Roy was.

I like martinez I just don't think we as a club can afford to gamble with a rookie manager.
		
Click to expand...

Well you lot gave a very experienced one just 6 months before he was hounded out by the fans. Then you got the person that you all craved 'The King' and I dont mean Elvis and he didnt set the league alight, but did win the Carling cup. Make youur mind up.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 18, 2012)

anotherdouble said:



			Well you lot gave a very experienced one just 6 months before he was hounded out by the fans. Then you got the person that you all craved 'The King' and I dont mean Elvis and he didnt set the league alight, but did win the Carling cup. Make youur mind up.
		
Click to expand...


Them nasty fans again eh.

Roy was employed as manager so the club could be sold and that is a fact.

Roys brand of football was dire, and when dalglish was hired as caretaker manager the football changed dramatically.

The owners had there chance in the summer to get their own man in but for whatever reason they decided to stick with dalglish.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 18, 2012)

Totally bored with this now. You are right, fans had no imput into Roys departure or Kennys employment. Whatever has gone wrong is not the managers faulf nor the players. Liverpool FC has been hard done by in that other teams have progressed by foul means and as that is not the Liverpool way its wrong to have investment and spend big. Yarn Yarn Yarn. Play good football, have lovely people in and around the club, beat a championship team in a cup final every few years and be a mediocre club.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 18, 2012)

anotherdouble said:



			Totally bored with this now. You are right, fans had no imput into Roys departure or Kennys employment. Whatever has gone wrong is not the managers faulf nor the players. Liverpool FC has been hard done by in that other teams have progressed by foul means and as that is not the Liverpool way its wrong to have investment and spend big. Yarn Yarn Yarn. Play good football, have lovely people in and around the club, beat a championship team in a cup final every few years and be a mediocre club.
		
Click to expand...


Pathetic response.


----------



## kmdmr1 (May 18, 2012)

Anychance this tread can be binned now..King Kenny may have been a terrific player in his time but as a manager he has proved he is totally useless,no better than Roy Hodgson,Mick Mccarthy,Steve Kean ..


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 18, 2012)

kmdmr1 said:



			Anychance this tread can be binned now..King Kenny may have been a terrific player in his time but as a manager he has proved he is totally useless,no better than Roy Hodgson,Mick Mccarthy,Steve Kean ..
		
Click to expand...

I think he won the league as a manager three more times than that lot combined.


----------



## kmdmr1 (May 18, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			I think he won the league as a manager three more times than that lot combined.
		
Click to expand...

If Roy Hodgson had still been in charge and LFC had finished 8th or 9th (whatever it was) and had won the Carling Cup (on penalties) Liverpool fans would of been going mad,sack him,get rid,but because its King Kenny different story...


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 18, 2012)

kmdmr1 said:



			If Roy Hodgson had still been in charge and LFC had finished 8th or 9th (whatever it was) and had won the Carling Cup (on penalties) Liverpool fans would of been going mad,sack him,get rid,but because its King Kenny different story...
		
Click to expand...

Of course, their greatest ever player and third most successful manager maybe deserved the chance to turn things round.....


----------



## Stuart_C (May 18, 2012)

kmdmr1 said:



			If Roy Hodgson had still been in charge and LFC had finished 8th or 9th (whatever it was) and had won the Carling Cup (on penalties) Liverpool fans would of been going mad,sack him,get rid,but because its King Kenny different story...
		
Click to expand...

If Roy had tried to play football instead  serving up the rubbish he did then he might've had the chance to win a trophy.

But if you believe what Roys mates write in the press it was them nasty fans that got him sack, not the results and leaving us 17th after the Xmas period.

The difference is Kenny tried to play good attacking football but failed to get results, Roy served up some of the worst football I've ever seen and failed to get results.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			If Roy had tried to play football instead  serving up the rubbish he did then he might've had the chance to win a trophy.

But if you believe what Roys mates write in the press it was them nasty fans that got him sack, not the results and leaving us 17th after the Xmas period.

The difference is Kenny tried to play good attacking football but failed to get results, Roy served up some of the worst football I've ever seen and failed to get results.
		
Click to expand...

Me and you should be bored of this by now, Hodgson was crap at Anfield over 18 months ago, when are his apologists going to move on?????


----------



## Dodger (May 21, 2012)

After being snubbed by Ronald de Boer Liverpool have approached his Brother Rupert.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2012)

Dodger said:



			After being snubbed by Ronald de Boer Liverpool have approached his Brother Rupert.
		
Click to expand...


 that wouldn't surprise me with them 2 clowns in charge of picking the new manager.


----------



## brendy (May 21, 2012)

As a lifelong liverpool supporter I have to say that I am disappointed that Kenny didnt have more success. I think that a top 4 finish would have secured his position for at least another season. Way too many draws basically signed the end, every team loses a few but the ability to turn wins into 1 pointers killed us off this year. I honestly do not know who can take over (is Di Matteo seriously out of Chelsea???  haha!) but whoever it is, really needs to sort the team out. 
If we are to keep and use Carroll we need to get him the support he got while at Newcastle, one man in front, one man in behind for every corner and let him tuck them away, as it is he just isnt getting the chances and not having the work rate of Kuyt, he wont create too many himself, bit of a one trick pony in my eyes.
In a nutshell, I have no idea what is going to happen next year but I dont see how we could do much worse.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2012)

Dodger said:



			After being snubbed by Ronald de Boer Liverpool have approached his Brother Rupert.
		
Click to expand...

 very droll, dodger.


----------

